# Copperhead 3 2016 Umbau/ Anpassen



## MCSanAndreas92 (6. Juni 2016)

So Hallo erstmal an euch =)

Aktuell:






Ältere Version:





Kurz vorweg: Ich bin Fahrradmonteur im Großhandel und hab haufenweise Copperhead 3 Modelle aufgebaut. Von daher weis ich wovon ich rede und gebe hier ehrliche Tipps.

Meine Tipps an diejenigen die sich auch ein Copperhead 3 (S/ RS) zugelegt haben:
Kauft euch einen vernünftigen Steuersatz!!! Der, der Standardmäßig eingebaut ist läuft sehr träge.
Meine Empfehlung hierzu wäre folgender: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=130784;menu=1000,4,40

Wichtig sind hierbei die Maße also Tapered mit 56mm Unterseite also modelle mit der Bezeichnung: _ZS44/28.6 | ZS56/40_

Zudem würd ich das aufrüsten der Naben bzw, der Laufräder empfehlen. Womit ich meine das man wesentlich besser mit einer 36z Rasterung fährt als wie mit diesem ewig großen Loch in der Hinterradnabe, verursacht durch die viel zu grobe 18z Rasterung.
Meine Empfehlung hierbei sind DTSWISS 350er Naben wo man die Rasterung wechseln kann und einen Vortteil beim Umspeichen hat: man benötigt lediglich neue Nippel mit 12mm und dann passt es =)

Was bremsen angeht sind meine Kollegen beispielsweise mit der Shimanso zufrieden, aber das ist jedem selbst überlassen.
Genauso wie das ich mein Rad Tubeless bewege/ 1x11 Fahre mit dieser Kettenführung: https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...uer-Genius-Scale-Spark-ab-Modell-2015-p47729/ wobei ich den Abstand mit Unterlegscheiben angepasst habe (vorne 4 hinten 3 und das Abspringen der Kette ist Geschichte!).

Zu der Gabel im 1000€ Modell: dort steht das es eine Bulls Lytro ist, das ist jedoch schwachsinn. In wirklichkeit handelt es sich um eine Axon von SR Suntour.
Hierzu einmal ein Link: http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/de/bike/federgabel/Axon-27-5-4925.html zum anpassen des luftdrucks nehmt Ihr einfach euer Gewicht und Pumpt es in Form von PSI in die Gabel hinein, als 70Kg= 70PSI allerdings find ich es bei einem Körpergewicht von rund 75kg auf 75psi doch sehr weich und fahr deshalb gut 115PSI.
Aber wie immer müsst ihr selbst herausfinden was das richtige für euch ist.

Gut dann bleiben noch Komponenten die ich auch noch aufzählen könnte aber nicht mag da Ihr das selbst entscheiden solltet was ihr daran noch ändern möchtet.

Alles in Allem bin ich mit meinen jetzigem Hardtrail Racing Bike recht zufrieden.

Was ich persönlich noch nicht ganz mag ist der Top speed auf gerade strecke mit rund 45km/h und bergab wie ein Hamster 58,xxkm/h.
Was da noch einzigst bleibt ist ein 38z Kettenblatt von hier: http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...schwarz-96-LK-1x11-fach-38-Zaehne--39291.html
Wobei das Hier eines angeblich nur für 9000er und 9020er Kurbeln ist.
Was ich aber nicht ganz verstehe da der LK von 96 gegenüber der MT700 und M8000 Kurbel´n gleich ist... =/ ?
Was jedoch 2 Zähne mehr bewirken sind nicht gerade sehr viel, also laut theroie lediglich 2km/h bei 85 Kurbelumdrehungen in der Minute.

Okay soweit von mir an Tipps...
Das es ein Bulls ist lauft Lackierung ist mir relativ egal, da der Rahmen gut geworden ist und die Grundausstattung stimmt.
Von daher mag wer halten von dem vorhaben was er mag. Jedoch ein Neues Rad komplett aufzubauen würde weit aus teurer werden und deshalb kann man hier getrost Teile wechseln und aufrüsten.

_Original 1st Post:
_
Okay komm ich aber mal zur Sache =)

Und zwar hab ich Jahrelang immer nur selbstgebaute Bikes gefahren bis mir mein MountainCycle San Andreas BJ 92 geklaut wurde...

Daraufhin der notdürftige Neukauf von dem Giant Bike der mir etwas zu klein ist und auch mit 400er Sattelstütze sich zwar gut fahren lässt und alles mitmacht, hab ich mir gedacht auf ein Richtiges Rad umzusteigen was größenmäßig auch zu mir passt. Also ein CopperHead 3 Bj 2016 (CP3) gekauft.
Und wie soll es anders sein... XD Folgendes wurde schon verändert.
Bremsen: Formula Ganz klar ohne die geht´s bei mir nicht!
Vorne einen Adapater auf 6 Loch drauf und eine 203mm Disc Montiert.
Was zugegeben nach der Recherche um Welche umgelabelte "Bülls" Gabel es sich handelt, nicht ganz den Zulassungen entspricht.
Gabel ist Original eine SR Suntour "Axon" mit 100mm  und 15mm Steckachse.
Zudem musste ich für hinten die Bremsleitung nach oben durchfädeln.
Und sowas von Kompliziertes hatte ich als gelernter Fahrradmonteur echt noch nie gehabt.
Es hat min eine 1/4h gedauert bis ich die Leitung oben durch beide Löcher bekommen hab.
Und warum von Unten nach oben? Ganz einfach: Es war kein Platz da um Das entstück durch zu bekommen =/

Demnächst kommt eine Nagelneue Formula 203mm an mit CenterLock Aufnahme wobei ich dann hinten eine andere Formula Disc mit 180mm verbauen werde.

Vorbau: Ich mag Spacer nicht!	Die sehen einfach schrecklich aus. Also Runter mit dem Vorbau.

Sattel: Hm Dort kommt ein ganz einfacher/ Günstiger drauf.
Ein Ritchy in weiß für 20€ was echt ein Lacher ist. Aber ich hatte den Sattel schon einmal und muss sagen das ich ihn in guter Erinnerung behalten hab und ihn deshalb wieder verbaue.

Jetzt gerade ist Tubeless dran.
Felgen sind Ready und alles was ich brauch hatte bzw. hab ich schon da.
2 Alte Messingventile Franz. Gewebe Schwalbe Felgenband, was ich sicherheitshalber dem Schwalbe Felgenband bevorzugt habe. Ist in einfaches Plastikband gewesen.
Der Vorder macht schonmal einen guten Eindruck und hält die verabreichten 2 Bar gut.
Der Hintere Reifen mag aber noch nicht so ganz.
Milch ist natürlich der "Doc Blue" von Schwalbe.

Eigentlich hab ich noch vor den 2fach runter zu hauen und am Vorderen wieder nur Singel zu Fahren.
jedoch find ich kein Preislich ebenso gescheites 1x11 Kettenblatt mit min 38z.
Bei 36 fahr ich ständig wieder auf dem 11er Ritzel =(
Hat jemand von euch eine gute Idee für ein Kettenblatt?
Kurbel ist: FCM-MT700

Bilder zu allem Findet Ihr im Album von mir.

Nun denn was sagt Ihr? Gute Ideen oder nur Nette Spielereien?
Bin offen für jederlei Vorschläge =)

Mfg Andreas


----------



## Makla99 (7. Juni 2016)

Ein Copperhead hatte ich leider auch mal... Das Tuning sah dann so aus, dass ich es beim Radhändler meines Vertrauens in ein anständiges Mountainbike getauscht habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (7. Juni 2016)

Dafür hast du dich angemeldet? Musst ein trauriges leben haben.

an den Threadersteller. Lass dich nicht ärgern 

Gibbet auch Bilder?


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (7. Juni 2016)

Bilder sind dort wo Mein Name steht.
Und nein ich hab mich schon 2009 angemeldet XD und bis jetzt gewartet.
Da ich hier in Potsdam aber eher Flaches Gelände Fahre find ich es ein Super Rad.
Aber jedem das seine.	 ICH mag es und so stimmt es denn dann auch.


----------



## dkc-live (7. Juni 2016)

Nicht du. Mein vorposter


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (7. Juni 2016)

Achso

Ohje ich mach mir was zu Trinken um den Schädel etwas auf Turen zu bringen den Restlichen Abend.
Ganzen Tag Räder aufbauen... da passiert solch eine Verwechslung schon mal.


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (9. Juni 2016)

So ich hab heute mein DT Swiss Felgenband bekommen =)
Alles gereinigt eingebaut und mit Standpumpe aufgepumpt.
Was geht aber nicht zu empfehlen ist =/. Musste am Reifen hin und her Ziehen bis er Luft gefangen hatte und mit 3 Bar den ersten Druck aufbauen konnte.
Danach Milch rein und schütteln. Am Hinterrad hat er noch raus gezischt ab 1,8 Bar und mit der Milch hat sich das denn auch wieder erledigt.
Zum Felgenband noch etwas kurzes, da darüber nie bis kaum geredet wird.
Ich hab zwischen Felgennaht und Ventilsitz angefangen. Dazu an der Felge das doch schon Straffe Band entlang gezogen und ihn dann noch einen Ruckartigen Zug verpasst woraufhin das Band dann nochmal richtig hineinrutscht.
Dann ca 6-10cm überlappung und fertig.
Das Ventil jedoch hatte einen komischen Ansatz. Auf jeden Fall hat es nicht richtig gesessen im Felgenbett.
Um das zu beheben, habe ich aus meiner Gummi ring Sammlung von alten Hydro- Bremsen passende Gummiringe rausgesucht und einen darunter gelegt. Passt =)

Derzeit hängt das Rad wieder zur nächsten ausfahrt Richtung Arbeit bereit mit 3 Bar im Reifen.


(Warum ich so etwas aufschreibe ist folgender Grund: Ich Arbeite schon mehreren Jahre mit Rädern, vor allem Beruflich und auch wenn es noch so viele Räder gibt die man bearbeitet, so gibt es dennoch Dinge die man selten bis gar nicht zwischen die Hände bekommt. Und wenn dann plötzlich ein Kunde oder Freund etc. da steht und genau so etwas gemacht bekommen mag, steht man da mit "ÄÄÄhhhh ja ok, ich werd mal sehen ob man das machen kann." Und genau durch solche Arbeiten hab ich mir beispielsweise auch selbst das entlüften beigebracht und verschiedenes anderes. Und ja ich hab eine Ausbildung als Fahrradmonteur XD / Also kann man das als eine Art Öffentliches Tagebuch oder wie man das nennt sehen... )

Schönen Abend euch noch =)


----------



## memphis35 (9. Juni 2016)

Na bumm , ist ja doch eine Raketenwissenschaft so ein Bike zum laufen zu bringen .


----------



## dkc-live (10. Juni 2016)

Ich mag das DT Tubelessband nicht. Ich bevorzuge Gorillatape und oder Tesa Extreme.
Das DT Band neigt dazu zu reißen wenn man das Ventil einschiebt.


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (10. Juni 2016)

oh okay.... mal sehen ob es bei mir Problemlos bleibt.

Ich habe heute 2 Reifen geschenkt bekommen =)
Und zwar sind es 1 Paar Continental RaceKing Performance
http://www.continental-reifen.de/fahrrad/reifen/mountainbike/race-king-performance

So nun aber suche ich Schnelle Reifen für die Straße, Sand und Schotter in Tubeless.
Wieso weshalb warum TL dürfte klar sein, aber was weniger klar ist, welche Reifen ich nehmen soll!?
3Modelle habe ich in der Auswahl und Folgende Kombi´s:
1 Continental Race King ProTection
2 Schwalbe Racing Ralph
3 Schwalbe Rocket Ron

und diese Combi´s würd ich in betracht ziehen:
1+1/ 2+3 oder 2+2

Außerdem hier noch die anderen Pläne an dem was ich noch vorhabe umzubauen:
1. Von 2x11 auf 1x11 mit Wolftooth Kettenblatt 36z (fehlt noch eine Kettenführung zu suchen)
2. Unbedingt HR Nabe gegen eine DTSwiss 350er tauschen mit min, 36z, da mit der Leerlauf bis Anschlag der Sperrklinke extremst stört!
3. Und was demnächst kommt sind die Chunky Griffe von ESI =)
4. und zuletzt Flat Pedale wobei ich da noch sehr unentschieden bin.
Sollten Wirklich Flache Pedale sein mit großen löchern dazwischen also so clean wie möglich.


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (28. Juni 2016)

So leute =)
Gestern hab ich mir mein Altes Rad geschnappt und die 350 DT Swiss Nabe ausgespeicht.
Dazu noch neue Speichen sowie Nippel aus meinen Laden gekauft wovon ich nur die Nippel verwenden konnte, also statt 14mm auf 12mm mit DT Nippeln.
Vorteile meineserachtens an diesem Tausch der Nabe sind 
1. Gewichtserparniss von gut 100g bei Nabe und 22g bei den Nippeln.
2. 6Loch Aufnahme
3. 36z Ratchet Rocket Rasterung
und natürlich super einfache Wartung =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (29. Juni 2016)

War bei dem Rad kein Sattel dabei?

Und warum Formula Bremsen?

Ein CH3 ist nicht dafür da um großartig getuned zu werden, vor allem nicht gewichtsmäßig. Das fährt man mit den akzeptablen, verbauten Teilen.


----------



## memphis35 (29. Juni 2016)

Aber wenn Schrauben mehr Spaß macht als das fahren


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (29. Juni 2016)

@fone Äh ja es war ein Sattel dabei... muss ich nicht verstehen oder?
und warum Formula? also wenn di das selbst noch nicht weist. 
Schau Dir Testberichte über Formula und über die Shimpansen Bremsen an.
Es ist einfach weil diese Formula zum eine Qualität bieten die Shimano bei weitem nicht bieten kann.
Und ich weis wovon ich rede! Ich hab selbst jeden Tag aufs neue mit dem zeug zu kämpfen.
Zum anderen ist es einfach bremsen bei denen man in jeder Situation zupacken kann und weis wie sie reagieren ohne befürchten zu müssen das sich der Druckpunkt wieder verlagert hat.
Also ganz klare Bremsen die man sorglos fahren kann und einen immer treuen dienst leisten.

Und ob du meinst das man ein Copperhead verbessert oder nicht ist mir im grunde sowas von egal....
Aber kurz zur erklärung meiner seit´s: Ich hab es gekauft weil die Grundaustattung gepasst hat. Das ich jetzt im Nachhinein in ein 1000€ Rad nochmal´s Geld hineinpumpe liegt einfach daran das es immer dinge gibt die besser sind, aber aus kostengrunden nicht verbaut wurden was mir wiederum mehr freiraum gibt bedenkenlos teile zu Tauschen und es für mich anzupassen und somit den Wert zu steigern und das Gewicht/ Perfomance etc.... zu verbessern.

Und Ja schrauben macht Spaß aber das Fahren danach mit der neuen Austattung noch viel mehr.

Lasst uns aber mal zurückkommen zu den Fragen wozu ich den Thread erstellt habe:

"So nun aber suche ich Schnelle Reifen für die Straße, Sand und Schotter in Tubeless.
Wieso weshalb warum TL dürfte klar sein, aber was weniger klar ist, welche Reifen ich nehmen soll!?
3 Modelle habe ich in der Auswahl und Folgende Kombi´s:
1. Continental Race King ProTection
2.Schwalbe Racing Ralph
3. Schwalbe Rocket Ron

und diese Combi´s würd ich in betracht ziehen:
1+1/ 2+3 oder 2+2"


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. Juni 2016)

Wenn du tatsächlich beruflich mit Fahrrädern zu tun hast,dann ist deine argumentation mit formula eher lächerlich. Die formulas haben extrem oft mit druckpunktverlust und aufquellenden und undichten Dichtungen zu kämpfen,also nichts mit sorglos-Bremse.

Das copperhead ist an sich kein schlechtes Rad,aber ich gebe @fone recht,das sich tunen nicht wirklich lohnt.


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (29. Juni 2016)

Hm okay... ich hatte bisher eher keine Probleme dieser Art.
Kann aber auch daran Liegen das ich hier in Potsdam eher weniger mit Bergen oder anderem zu tun habe.
Von daher passt das alles schon.

Ich hatte damals als eines meiner ersten Bremsen Avid. Davon die Jiucy 5 wo der Hebel stecken bleib, auch mit neuen Dichtungen und dann noch die Code R was an sich ne nette Bremse war. Jedoch samt 1sten Rad geklaut und später wieder Verkauft, da ich auf Formula gekommen bin und nun seit mehreren (<5) Jahren schon solche Fahre und diese immer Funktionstüchtig sind und gut zupacken.
Aber da kann man ewig darüber diskutieren und ich bleib bei denen.

Mir Fällt außerdem bis auf den Oberbegriff "Tuning" nichts passenderes ein.
Denn ein Umbau ist ja auch wieder etwas anderes.
Grundsätzlich bleiben Teile Bestehen und werden abgebaut die ich für unnötig erachte.
Vorschläge sind Wilkommen um weitere missvertändnisse auszuschließen und mit der "Kaufberatung" wegen der Reifen fortzufahren.


----------



## fone (30. Juni 2016)

MCSanAndreas92 schrieb:


> @fone Äh ja es war ein Sattel dabei... muss ich nicht verstehen oder?
> und warum Formula? also wenn di das selbst noch nicht weist.


Du schreibst es kommt ein ganz einfacher Sattel ran. Eigentlich müsste schon ein ganz einfacher Sattel dran sein.

Wenn ich das selbst nicht weiß?  
Bin lang genug Formula gefahren. Zogen alle Wasser ohne Ende. Wechsel auf Saint: Wieso hab ich mir den Mist Jahre lang angetan?! 

Wie heißt denn die Werkstatt in der du arbeitest? Wäre für alle interessant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (30. Juni 2016)

Reifen entweder continental oder Maxxis.von schwalbe halte ich persönlich nichts.


----------



## fone (30. Juni 2016)

Ich find den Fat Albert immer noch cool.


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. Juni 2016)

Der hat mich leider nie überzeugt,weder vom grip,noch von den rolleigenschaften


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (30. Juni 2016)

Ah okay. Ja wenn ich sehe was an Schwalbe bei uns in Rekla geht bin ich froh das meine Ronny´s in Ordnung sind.
Fat Frank sagt mir jetzt weniger zu (sieht zu Holprig aus) da das Rad ja an sich eher ein Racer also CC Bike ist.

Was mir noch einfällt sind Specialized Reifen und zwar folgende 2:
"Slaughter Control 2Bliss Ready" & "Fast Trak Control 2Bliss Ready" 
Jeweilig der Slaughter in 2,3 hinten und Fast Track in 2,2 vorne.

Ach und ich suche für 1x11 auf die FC-MT700 Kurbel ein 1x11 Kettenblatt mit 36z oder wenn jemand ein 38er weis, gerne auch 38 aber ich glaub weniger das man so etwas findet.

Ach und @fone hab deinen Beitrag übersehen.

Um das zu beantworten: Ich hab mir unten alles wundgetan mit dem Bulls Sattel und deshalb jetzt einen total einfachen Ritchey Sattel drauf. Natürlich im Passenden weiß.

Und mit Werkstatt, meine ich die Werkstatt vom "Das RadHaus" in Potsdam. Ich hoff mich haut jetzt keiner wegen Schleichwerbung 

Ich check den Ganzen Tag Fahrräder und verpacke diese aber mehr sag ich jetzt nicht XD.
(War schon zu viel)

Zu Formula noch Kurz: Ich hab auch noch alte bei mir liegen die ich jederzeit wieder Fahren könnte.
DOT Wechsel mach ich selbst immer Jährlich mit Frischem von der Tanke.
Dieses Jahr fahre ich noch bessere dünnflüssigeres DOT und zwar: "DOT 4 Class6 SL.6"
Zieht merklich etwas leichter und ist auch in der Spritze sichtbar heller und schon mehr wässrig als als das Normale DOT 4.
Also kann ich meriner seits nur sagen das jedem das seine sein soll und ich nun keine MT7 am Rad benötige.

LG Andreas =)


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. Juni 2016)

Generell finde ich bremsen mit mineralöl deutlich besser. Dot ist in meinen Augen nicht die erste Wahl.aber jeder wie er möchte. Ich fahre auch noch eine dot Bremse,kann dir aber diesbezüglich nur raten dot 5 zu benutzen,ich merklich besser als dot 4 (z.b. wärmebeständiger)


----------



## memphis35 (30. Juni 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Generell finde ich bremsen mit mineralöl deutlich besser.


Genau aus diesem Grund fahren 99% aller Fahrzeuge weltweit mit Dot-Bremsflüssigkeit .


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. Juli 2016)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grund fahren 99% aller Fahrzeuge weltweit mit Dot-Bremsflüssigkeit .



Weil man eine Auto Bremse auch 1:1 mit einer Fahrradbremse vergleichen kann


----------



## memphis35 (1. Juli 2016)

Kann man , vorallem in Bezug auf das Hydraulikmedium .


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (1. Juli 2016)

Ja ja ja.... Du nicht mögen Dot Bremse ich schon.
Mal ehrlich jungs habt ihr dafür denn keine Anderen Threads!?!

So nun weitere neue Erungenschaften =)
1. Griffe sind drauf Hellblau von ESI, die Chunky Version.
2. Scott Kettenführung ist auch da =) Ein Paar Unterlegscheiben später saß auch alles am richtigen Platz.
Und obwohl die Skala von 28-34 geht passt es mit dem 36er. Glück gehabt XD
Wegen dem Kettenblatt: Ich lass erst einmal das Originale 36er darauf und Prüf gegen Ende des Monats noch einmal die Verfügbarkeit, da das Stronghold erst gegen 20.7 lieferbar ist.

Nun denn einen Schönen Tag/ Abend euch noch
LG Andreas


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. Juli 2016)

Was willst du an dem Rad bitte mit einer Kettenführung???

Und ja ja ja ich mag keine dot bremsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (1. Juli 2016)

1x11 Fahren was sonst?
Für das eine mal im Jahr brauch ich doch vorne keine 2 Gänge und außerdem ist jetzt ein Kabel weniger vom Lenker aus


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. Juli 2016)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Kann man , vorallem in Bezug auf das Hydraulikmedium .



Alles klar. Ich hoffe du bist kein KFZ Mechaniker,allenfalls bei A.T.U.


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. Juli 2016)

MCSanAndreas92 schrieb:


> 1x11 Fahren was sonst?
> Für das eine mal im Jahr brauch ich doch vorne keine 2 Gänge und außerdem ist jetzt ein Kabel weniger vom Lenker aus



1x11 fahren finde ich höchstens am Allmountain/Enduro gut. An einem Cc Rad ala Copperhead erschließt sich mir der Sinn nicht. Aber wenn es für dich in Potsdam ausreichend ist,ok.


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (1. Juli 2016)

Ja das ist es Danke =)
Kleine Anmerkung an dich "Freerider1504" Dein Avatar find ich etwas verstörend 
Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. Juli 2016)

Warum das denn?wegen dem totenkopf mit dem peace Zeichen?


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (2. Juli 2016)

So noch ein Paar Bilder geuppt.
Denn ich hab mir auch noch einen neuen Steuersatzt eingebaut: Ritchey WCS.
Der ist jetzt so was von merklich leichtgängig.. Wahnsinn.

Außerdem die Kette gesäubert und das Kettenschloß Montiert.


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. Juli 2016)

Warum denn Kettenschloss montiert? War die kette vorher gebietet?


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (3. Juli 2016)

Jup war sie. Deshalb das Sram Kettenschloss. Ich hab irgendwo gelesen das Shimno auch eines herausbringen wollte. Nur wann ist fraglich bzw wo ich es her bekomme. Also ein Sram eingesetzt, was Problemlos alles mitmacht =)


----------



## memphis35 (3. Juli 2016)

Verstehe ich das richtig ? Du hast den Niet just for fun rausgedrückt und ein Schloß eingesetzt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (3. Juli 2016)

Ne nicht für fun sondern zum Säubern. XD


----------



## Jaerrit (3. Juli 2016)

Nicht EIN Schloss... Reinigung ala Sheldon Brown und dann nur Kettenschlösser


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (3. Juli 2016)

wird teuer


----------



## schoeppi (5. Juli 2016)

MCSanAndreas92 schrieb:


> Was mir noch einfällt sind Specialized Reifen und zwar folgende 2:
> "Slaughter Control 2Bliss Ready" & "Fast Trak Control 2Bliss Ready"
> Jeweilig der Slaughter in 2,3 hinten und Fast Track in 2,2 vorne.



Da stimmt was nicht, da hast du wohl was durcheinander gebracht.


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (5. Juli 2016)

Äh ok.
Hier nochmal mit Link:
VR: Fast Track 2Bliss Ready
HR: Slaugther Control 2Bliss Ready


----------



## RetroRider (5. Juli 2016)

Vorne schnell, hinten Grip?
Du hast das Klischee aber nur halb erfüllt. Was noch fehlt:
-vorne 2.4er auf 17mm-Felge, hinten 2.1er
-4 bar rein
-Antiplattband


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (5. Juli 2016)

Felgen sind 21mm und Antiplattband ist zu schwer.
Deshalb hab ich ja auch nach Tubeless geschaut.
Und ja Hinten muss Kraft übertragen werden. nicht umsonst muss ich jedes Jahr die Kette und Kasette tauschen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Juli 2016)

MCSanAndreas92 schrieb:


> Felgen sind 21mm und Antiplattband ist zu schwer.
> Deshalb hab ich ja auch nach Tubeless geschaut.
> Und ja Hinten muss Kraft übertragen werden. nicht umsonst muss ich jedes Jahr die Kette und Kasette tauschen.



Jedes Jahr Kassette und Ritzel? Wie viele Kilometer fährst du denn pro Jahr?


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (5. Juli 2016)

mit dem Rad hab ich jetzt schon wieder 587,98km runter und es ist erst knappe 2 Monate alt


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Juli 2016)

In 2 Monaten fast 600km 

Du musst echt viel Freizeit haben, oder echt krasse Touren am WE fahren.


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (5. Juli 2016)

Täglich 6km ingesamt und am WE nehm ich mir nen Halben Tag und Fahr von Drewitz aus nach Petzow zu Werder.
Dann den Selbigen Weg wieder zurück und zur Glienicker Brücker- Pfaueninsel eine Runde und danach wieder nach Hause.
Also nur so rund 70km. Ich würd gerne noch mehr Fahren/ sehen nur muss ich mir da noch etwas zusammensuchen.


----------



## Jaerrit (5. Juli 2016)

2 Monate ergibt ca 41 Arbeitstage mit einer einfachen Fahrtstrecke von 7,5km... Vorausgesetzt es wird bei jedem Wetter gefahren, sollte die Strecke was länger sein kann man sich auch mal den ein oder anderen Auto-Tag gönnen


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (5. Juli 2016)

Hab kein Auto! XD
Gefahren wird auch im Strömenden Regen.


----------



## Jaerrit (5. Juli 2016)

Und dann nur 600km in zwei Monaten... Schäm Dich was


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (5. Juli 2016)

Ist doch kein Rennrad 
Und Nein Slicks hatte ich schon mal auf dem 26er (Hat mein Bruder bekommen) Fand ich etwas langweilig.


----------



## Anto (5. Juli 2016)

MCSanAndreas92 schrieb:


> ...von Drewitz aus nach Petzow zu Werder.
> Dann den Selbigen Weg wieder zurück und zur Glienicker Brücker- Pfaueninsel eine Runde und danach wieder nach Hause.
> Also nur so rund 70km. Ich würd gerne noch mehr Fahren/ sehen nur muss ich mir da noch etwas zusammensuchen.



Dann schau doch einfach mal ins Lokalforum rein. Auf deiner Strecke sind "wir" regelmäßig unterwegs. Tipps zum ultraharten Copperhead Tuning inklusive


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (5. Juli 2016)

Also wenn ich denn bei So etwas wie das richtig bin: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/potsdam-feierabendtouren.587267/page-67
Sag ich mal Danke =) 
Mal sehen was sich da nächstes W.E. ergibt =)


----------



## schoeppi (6. Juli 2016)

Die Reifen sind mir schon klar,
nur die Kombination wie du sie genannt hast macht keinen Sinn.
Der Slaughter ist ein Enduro-Race Reifen, für Geballer im Trail. Sowas wie Rock Razor oder Minion SS.
Der Fast-Trak ein (relativ) schneller CC/Marathon Reifen.
Entweder machst du Slaughter hinten/Butcher vorne (um bei Speci zu bleiben)
oder Fast Trak hinten/ Ground Control vorne.
Als Beispiel.
Und natürlich nicht hinten breiter als vorne.

Aber deine Kombi ist krude.


----------



## fone (6. Juli 2016)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Aber deine Kombi ist krude.


Nicht nur die Kombi, nicht nur die Kombi.


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. Juli 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Nicht nur die Kombi, nicht nur die Kombi.


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (6. Juli 2016)

Ok dann Danke an schoeppi 
und an die Anderen Jungs, was auch immer Ihr mit "Krude" meint, habt die Eier es zu schreiben und nicht hier wie kleinkinder darüber zu kichern!
Letztendlich ist es mein Rad und ich bau es wie es MIR gefällt und Passt. 
Das wird kein Rad was ich später verkaufe oder ähnliches.


----------



## Anto (6. Juli 2016)

MCSanAndreas92 schrieb:


> Letztendlich ist es mein Rad und ich bau es wie es MIR gefällt und Passt.


Dein Bike, deine Vorstellungen. Vollkommen richtig! 

Aber dann wundere dich nicht, wenn die Leute hier kichern. Ansonsten frag woanders nach, z.B. im Brigitte-Forum.


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (6. Juli 2016)

Man kann doch wohl erwarten das man sich hier, sowie in jedem anderen Forum gesittet benimmt???
In anderen Foren wär ich schon längst geflogen, wenn ich so etwas wie hier abgezogen hätte.
Respekt einander und normale Äußerungen die zum Thema Passen bzw. den Fragen des Thread Ersteller´s.
Alles andere könnt Ihr euch sparen!


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. Juli 2016)

MCSanAndreas92 schrieb:


> Man kann doch wohl erwarten das man sich hier, sowie in jedem anderen Forum gesittet benimmt???
> In anderen Foren wär ich schon längst geflogen, wenn ich so etwas wie hier abgezogen hätte.
> Respekt einander und normale Äußerungen die zum Thema Passen bzw. den Fragen des Thread Ersteller´s.
> Alles andere könnt Ihr euch sparen!



Wunderst du dich tatsächlich, dass einige lachen?
Du arbeitest in einem Rad-Laden als "Mechaniker" und haust hier nur sinnlose Sache, ála Kettenschloss raus 
Und Tuning an einem Copperhead ist allgemein eine Totgeburt (wie Biergläser)!!! Das Rad ist vollkommen ok, aber nur kaufen und fahren, nix "Tuning" - ist M.m.n Geldverschwendung.


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. Juli 2016)

Und ja, ich hasse Dot Bremsen immernoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (6. Juli 2016)

Also für hiesige Verhältnisse is das eigentlich schon gesittet, da hab ich schon ganz andere Sachen gelesen. Vom Prinzip ist das was Du machst vergleichbar mit den jungen Burschen die an einen alten Zweier-Golf Porsche-Alus schrauben. Is ja nix schlimmes, aber belächeln darf man es wohl, oder? 
Du baust ja da coole Teile ran die Dir taugen, aber ist halt nach wie vor ein CH3.
Bisschen Gegenwind stärkt den Charakter heißt es doch, andernfalls musst du es wohl deinem Friseur erzählen, der wird Dir in allen Punkten zustimmen (sofern er nicht nebenbei MTB fährt)


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (6. Juli 2016)

Was soll denn das? Ein Standart Bike Fahren wie es jeder andere auch macht? (Rethorische Frage: Nicht Antworten!)
Diese Bike bietet sich mir geradezu an es so umzubauen wie Ich es gern haben mag. Denn Alles einzeln Kaufen kann ich nicht (Jedenfalls derzeitig) und deshalb wird geschraubt. Versteh da gar nicht wieso ich mich hier Rechtfertigen muss wenn ich nur nach Tipps/Anregungen Frage????
Und Mir egal was du Lieber Fährst (DOT oder Mineral) Ich geh auch nicht in andere Threads und Blame andere.

Bleibt sachlich.
Der Thread könnt um 2 Seiten kürzer sein wenn nicht so viel Shit geschrieben werden würde!!!

@Jaerrit Meine Rechte Hand ist der Friseur XD also muss ich schon mal weniger.


----------



## Jaerrit (6. Juli 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Und ja, ich hasse Dot Bremsen immernoch!



Du vertreibst ihn noch, ich finde die Tuninganleitung hier spannend


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. Juli 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Du vertreibst ihn noch, ich finde die Tuninganleitung hier spannend



Entschuldigung.


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. Juli 2016)

MCSanAndreas92 schrieb:


> Was soll denn das? Ein Standart Bike Fahren wie es jeder andere auch macht? (Rethorische Frage: Nicht Antworten!)
> Diese Bike bietet sich mir geradezu an es so umzubauen wie Ich es gern haben mag. Denn Alles einzeln Kaufen kann ich nicht (Jedenfalls derzeitig) und deshalb wird geschraubt. Versteh da gar nicht wieso ich mich hier Rechtfertigen muss wenn ich nur nach Tipps/Anregungen Frage????
> Und Mir egal was du Lieber Fährst (DOT oder Mineral) Ich geh auch nicht in andere Threads und Blame andere.
> 
> ...



Was ist Blame?

Verstehst du eigentlich was ich schreibe und auf was es sich bezieht? Kontext? Kausaler Zusammenhang?


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (6. Juli 2016)

EDIT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (6. Juli 2016)

MCSanAndreas92 schrieb:


> @Jaerrit Meine Rechte Hand ist der Friseur XD also muss ich schon mal weniger.



Solange sie nur der Friseur ist  

Wie schon gesagt, ist ja nicht verwerflich was du tust, ergibt halt für manche (mich eingeschlossen) keinen Sinn, so richtig bösartig war hier keiner finde ich. Du gewöhnst Dich dran, eigentlich ein netter, hilfreicher Haufen hier


----------



## Jaerrit (6. Juli 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Blame



Versteh ich auch nicht  Evtl meint er Flame 

Is ja auch egal, wie kommst du eigentlich die ganze Zeit auf Dot-Bremsen?


----------



## HansGuenther (6. Juli 2016)

Hör damit auf schon wieder zu provozieren, sonst nimmt man uns unseren Thread weg!


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (6. Juli 2016)

Wie bzw warum Dot Bremse?
Ich hatte bisher nur 1ne Shimano Bremse und ansonsten Dot Bremsen also Avid und Formula´s.
Mir ist das Medium eher egal. Jedoch nicht wie die Bremse sich verhält.
Ich könnt auch zu einer Hope greifen die wiederum nur wenige Fahren und dann wieder Fragen warum ich nur Hope Fahre.
Was würdet Ihr fragen wenn ich BFO H2O fahren würde?
Wichtig ist doch das sie mir eine angemessene Leistung darbringen und ich mich auf die Bremse Verlassen kann.
Anderseits kann ich die auch weg lassen oder mir gute Seil Zug Bremsen Montieren wenn es mir genügt.


----------



## Bener (7. Juli 2016)

MCSanAndreas92 schrieb:


> Der Thread könnt um 2 Seiten kürzer sein wenn nicht so viel Shit geschrieben werden würde!!!


Wir haben Threads schon in wenigen Stunden auf über 10 Seiten bekommen, also heul hier nicht rum. Ist doch noch alles ganz gesittet!!


----------



## HansGuenther (7. Juli 2016)

HansGuenther schrieb:


> Hör damit auf schon wieder zu provozieren, sonst nimmt man uns unseren Thread weg!


----------



## on any sunday (7. Juli 2016)

Nur weil ich bei VW Autos zusammenschraube, heisst noch lange nicht, das ich einen Plan von Autos habe. Und es gibt Menschen, die stecken 10.000 EUR in ihren Polo, obwohl sie für das selbe Geld Autos mit höherer Leistung, besserem Fahrwerk etc. haben könnten. Die sind auch nicht aufnahmefähig für sachliche Argumente und konstruktive Vorschläge.


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (7. Juli 2016)

@on any sunday  Hier zeigt sich wiedereinmal das auch wenn man keine Ahnung hat, andere erst einmal in einschlechtes licht rücken muss.


 Ich wär/bin euch sehr dankbar wenn es hier vernünftige Kommentare geben würde die einem bei dem Aufbau/Umbau helfen.
Naja darauf warte ich denn aber noch weiterhin.....

Schönen Tag euch noch.


----------



## FloF (7. Juli 2016)

ich versuch mal was konstruktives. 
Stand vielleicht schon mal hier, aber wie kommst du drauf hinten den gröberen Reifen draufzumachen?


----------



## Jaerrit (7. Juli 2016)

FloF schrieb:


> ich versuch mal was konstruktives.
> Stand vielleicht schon mal hier, aber wie kommst du drauf hinten den gröberen Reifen draufzumachen?



Wurde noch nicht drauf hingewiesen  Ich kenn die Antwort schon, lalalalalalala...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (7. Juli 2016)

Dieser Thread hat Sauerstoffwasser- und Berg-vorm-Haus-Potenzial. Bitte weitermachen. Danke.


----------



## fone (7. Juli 2016)

Der Einzige, der sich hier daneben benimmt ist der TE. Unfassbar.

Will was vom Forum, wird in seinen wirren Gedanken nicht bestätigt, fühlt sich dadurch offensichtlich beleidigt und fängt an zu motzen. 

Geh bitte weg.


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (7. Juli 2016)

@FloF Ich hatte einen rausgesucht der Mehr Kontaktfläche Bietet für das HR.
Vorne kann ja etwas drauf was sich in lockererem Untergrund mehr reinkrallt, aber wieso nicht die verfügbare Kraft hinten nutzen mit einem solchen Reifen?
Da ich eh mehr Asphalt Fahre, machen sich solch schnell verschleißenden Reifen eh nicht so doll.
Der RORO derzeit hat schon gut 50% von dem Mittigen Profil liegen lassen =/

Hab bisher nix gekauft an Reifen und bin daher immer noch offen für Vorschläge =)
(Leicht schnell und Haltbar)


----------



## Jaerrit (7. Juli 2016)

Mehr Kontaktfläche, wegen deiner unbändigen Kraft, hattest Du ja schon mal geschrieben... Aber soll ich mir jetzt fette Stollenreifen aufs Rennrad machen und bin dann schneller weil mehr Kontaktfläche? Das passt so nicht ganz, wurde aber ja schon ausgiebig geschrieben.
Schau Dir doch mal nen Conti Race King oder X-King an für hinten zB...


----------



## schoeppi (7. Juli 2016)

Ein RoRo ist auch nix fürs Hinterrad.
Ein Kombi aus RoRo vorne und RaRa hinten wäre sinnig, bei viel Asphalt auf Thunder Burt hinten.
Oder Race King v und h.


----------



## Deleted 92748 (7. Juli 2016)

MCSanAndreas92 schrieb:


> @FloF... Da ich eh mehr Asphalt Fahre ...



Maxxis Hookworm, Schwalbe Big Apple ... in dieser Richtung würde ich schauen. Haben beide genug Grip bis zur Eisdiele oder zum Edelitaliener.

btw, ein CH3 zu tunen ist möglich, aber sinnlos.
Besorge dir einen ordentlichen Carbonrahmen und bau komplett neu.


----------



## majomathes (7. Juli 2016)

Ich muss gestehen ich bin 2 Wochen, weil meine Lieferung irgendwie nicht ankam auch kurzfristig RR vorne und HD hinten gefahren (2,25/2,35) auf der Straße hats halbwegs funktioniert und man kann sich schon einbilden das man schneller ist...Sinn und Spaß hat es aber keinen gemacht.
Ich frag mich grad was ganz anderes...du fährst ja eigentlich nur Straße, habe ich das richtig rausgelesen? Weil deine Bremsen müssen ja nur Bremsen aber du fährst keine Trails und deshalb tun es auch die Formula...ich war kurz mal auf eurer Shop-Seite und da gibts doch zu Hauf schönere Räder an denen sich das Schrauben mehr lohnen würde in der selben Preisklasse. Hast du das Rad denn zu dem Preis gekauft wie es auch der "Normalkunde" kaufen müsste oder wurde die Marge zumindest abgezogen...? Also ich find den Polo->Porschetuning vergleich schon ziemlich stimmig 

Ich bin jetzt auch nicht reich (Student und so) und MTB ist ein teures Hobby... ich fahr meine Magura Marta SL Carbon und bin super zufrieden, der ein oder andere wird mir dafür wohl auch eins auf den Deckel geben wollen


----------



## memphis35 (7. Juli 2016)

MCSanAndreas92 schrieb:


> Kurz zum Kauf des Rades: Ich hab die möglichkeit meine Überstunden in Freie Tage zu investieren oder mir davon ein Rad zu nehmen.
> Demnach habe ich mir das Rad genommen und Investiere jetzt. Woraufhin ich also nur sehr wenig Geld bisher ausgegeben habe als wenn ich es gekauft und dann nochmals Teile gekauft hätte


Und wenn du dir deine Überstunden hättest auszahlen lassen , das Bike dem Boss gegen Geld abgeluchst hättest , hättest viel Geld ausgegeben . So haben verschiedene Menschen verschiedene Wahrnehmungen der selben Sache .
Ich könnte auch fragen ob der Boss deine Überstunden Brutto für Netto gegengerechnet hat ? Und dann stellt sich die weitere Frage hat er dich od. das Finanzamt beschissen ?

Und zur Tuningfrage : Wenn es noch nicht war , würde ich sagen das du mit einem guten , leichten Laufradsatz den größten Performancegewinn machst .


----------



## majomathes (7. Juli 2016)

ich will immernoch wissen ob mit oder ohne Marge zum "Freundschaftspreis"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (7. Juli 2016)

MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> Maxxis Hookworm, Schwalbe Big Apple ... in dieser Richtung würde ich schauen. Haben beide genug Grip bis zur Eisdiele oder zum Edelitaliener.



Sind mir zu schwer, sorry.


@memphis35 Ja noch leichtere Laufräder wären schon noch etwas bessers. Nur hab ich jetzt schon im HR meine 350er DTSwiss eingebaut und für 50€ im Netzt bekomm ich auch wieder die DTSwiss 350 VR mit 6Loch Aufnahme. (Ich mag CenterLock an den Bremsen gar net so dolle.)


----------



## majomathes (7. Juli 2016)

Wenns dir ums Gewicht geht und du Straße fährst wieso dann nicht racing ralph?

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk
Edit: Schotter geht damit auch dicke...
Und welche Felgen?


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (7. Juli 2016)

ich drauf habe?.... WTB XC21 Bulls Labeled und TL Ready (was ich auch nutzen mag und schon getestet wurde =) )

Wegen Reifen:
Continental RaceKing ProTection VR+HR sehen super aus, kosten relativ viel
Specialized Fast Track 2BlissReady Sehen ungewohnt aus, sollen aber sehr gut sein und kosten weniger VR + HR
Final die Schwalbe Reifen RORO am VR und RaRA für HR
Sehen auch gut aus, jedoch hab ich schon so viel von Schwalbe gesehen und erlebt.... hm naja.  Sagen wir mal so; Ich würd mich Trauen. Und Preislich kommt es drauf an wo man diese Kauft. Bedenke ca. 60€ für eine TLE Reifen 

An der stelle nochmal @mojamathes gefragt: Was meinst du mit "RR" und "HD"?


----------



## HansGuenther (7. Juli 2016)

Scherzfrage? Racing Ralph und Hans Dampf.
Deshalb war ich seit zwei Jahren bis auf eine Ausnahme nicht mehr im Radladen und mache alles selbst.


fone schrieb:


> [...] wird in seinen wirren Gedanken nicht bestätigt [...]


Amen.


----------



## majomathes (7. Juli 2016)

Ok RR könnte auch rocket Ron evtl sein...Aber habs ja oben schon geschrieben... Und ich finde den racing ralph (von dem hatte ich geredet) für die Straße völlig ausreichend und auch für Schotter, für kleines Geld und halbwegs leicht...Um das scheint es ja zu gehen...
Weißt du deine Ideen und für was du das Rad benutzt sind für mich nicht nachvollziehbar, will mich aber auch nicht als Profi hinstellen...würdest du sagen du willst vom Gewicht runter und hier und da was verbessern ok aber die Reifen passen halt vorne und hinten nicht die di vorgeschlagen hast,  nur meine Meinung.
Ich verstehe den thread hier auch nicht...Zu dem Fahrrad,  Bau doch China carbon funky scheiß dran und Berichte von den Erfahrungen aber 08/15 zu 08/15 ohne Sinn und Verstand oder gar Verbesserung (Sattel - schön das du 20e Standard gegen 20 Euro Standard täuscht weil er dir halt gefällt... Und Meinungen sind eh nicht erwünscht) 
Ich hätte hier gerne was gesehen wie paar leichte günstige funktionale Teile von kcnc oder was exotisches um deinem Fahrrad einen Flair zu geben...hättest das gegen ein Radon getauscht wäre alles gut - selber Preis...
Jetzt bin ich mein Frust vom.spiel auch los danke dafür zumindest! 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jaerrit (7. Juli 2016)

MCSanAndreas92 schrieb:


> Preislich kommt es drauf an wo man diese Kauft. Bedenke ca. 60€ für eine TLE Reifen



Musst sie ja nicht bei Dir im Laden kaufen, auch nicht gegen Überstunden wenn du gerade mal die MwSt sparst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (7. Juli 2016)

DE hat verloren? Super  S++++ Fußball!
Hab nicht ein einziges Spiel gesehn!

Also mein ihr ich bau soetwas in der Art:






Let the Real Games begin


----------



## majomathes (7. Juli 2016)

Besser früh als spät 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (7. Juli 2016)

Quatsch es ist nie zu spät. Außer... aber das ist ne andere Story.

Hab mir gerade Radon angesehen.
Da könnt ich mir auch nen schweres Cube Race One nehmen das ich von Design her häßlich find und 15Kilo wiegt. Außerdem die überaus häßlichen Level 9 Anbauteile.... was soll der Müll????
Gut das "ZR Team 8.0" geht gerade noch. Aber so richtig ansprechen mag es mich auch nicht.
Vor allem weil dort die gleiche Teile dran sind wie bei mir. Nur ein andere Rahmen mit anderem Namen 

Ich hab täglich solchen shit in meinen Händen und weiß wo man was verbessern kann.
Damals hatten die CH3 Modelle auch Formula Beißer dran, dann Shimano´s was noch okay war. Dann wieder Komplett 2x10 XT Ausstattung und RockShox drinnen.
Nun bin ich leider ein Jahr zu spät und hab Bulls gelabelte Teile wie die SRSuntour Axon als "Lytro" Gabel 

Wenn das Rad ander´s heißen würde und nicht Bulls drauf stünde würde es gehypt werden.

Was ja noch kommt sind neben Reifen auch das Singelspeed Kettenblatt von Stronglite was es aber erst gegen Mitte diesen Monats zu bestellen gibt (hoffe ich)
Und ich werd mal was verlinken da ich immer von "DEM RAD" rede ohne das sich jemand überhaupt angesehen hat. Denn es sieht wirklich sehr gut aus! 
Muss aber erst Bilder Entwickeln.


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (7. Juli 2016)

So jetzt aber Frische Bilder (2)









Morgen Ihr schlafmützen


----------



## Deleted 92748 (8. Juli 2016)

Die Leitungen kürzt Du aber noch, oder?


----------



## schoeppi (8. Juli 2016)

MCSanAndreas92 schrieb:


> Und Preislich kommt es drauf an wo man diese Kauft. Bedenke ca. 60€ für eine TLE Reifen
> 
> An der stelle nochmal @mojamathes gefragt: Was meinst du mit "RR" und "HD"?



HD= Hans Dampf.
Mit nem Racing Ralph hinten funktioniert das im Trail erstaunlich gut.
Aber nix für dich.

60 EUR kostet ein Schwalbe aber bei weitem nicht.
Oder meinst du pro Paar?


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Juli 2016)

Fährst du Flat-Pedals? Kann es auf den Bildern nicht erkennen.


----------



## majomathes (8. Juli 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Fährst du Flat-Pedals? Kann es auf den Bildern nicht erkennen.


er fährt mit Standard Bärentatzen Pedalen... sieht man im Album ganz gut.

Das wäre mein erstes "Tuning" gewesen...so nebenbei


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Juli 2016)

Danke, darauf wollte ich hinaus. Das Wort Tuning steht hier an erster Stelle und dann solche 0815 Pedale 

weitere Tips: 
- Kurbel
- Schnellspanner, z.B. Salsa Flip Offs oder Hope


----------



## majomathes (8. Juli 2016)

Eigentlich braucht man die auch nicht tauschen, der Antrieb wird ja schon auf 1x11 getuned.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## majomathes (8. Juli 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Danke, darauf wollte ich hinaus. Das Wort Tuning steht hier an erster Stelle und dann solche 0815 Pedale
> 
> weitere Tips:
> - Kurbel
> - Schnellspanner, z.B. Salsa Flip Offs oder Hope



Was hälst du von denen? https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=12306;menu=1000,2,169;page=3 50€ für das Set sieht ja schon ganz gut aus für Titanachsen...also das war jetzt ernst gemeint. Bin auch - falls der Ersteller es überhaupt vor hat zu tunen) am wechseln...

Die Pedale kann ich nur empfehlen: NC-17 Sudpin III https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=77930;menu=1000,2,142,91

zur Kurbel sag ich mal nichts... 1x11 ist eh Schwachsinn bei seinen Anforderungen und liegt sicher nicht im Budget


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Juli 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> Was hälst du von denen? https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=12306;menu=1000,2,169;page=3 50€ für das Set sieht ja schon ganz gut aus für Titanachsen...also das war jetzt ernst gemeint. Bin auch - falls der Ersteller es überhaupt vor hat zu tunen) am wechseln...
> 
> Die Pedale kann ich nur empfehlen: NC-17 Sudpin III https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=77930;menu=1000,2,142,91
> 
> zur Kurbel sag ich mal nichts... 1x11 ist eh Schwachsinn bei seinen Anforderungen und liegt sicher nicht im Budget



Spanner und deine NC-17 Pedale gehen voll klar  

Am CH3 des TE würde ich dennoch Clickies empfehlen, gerade wenn er so viele Kilometer zurücklegt. 

@majomathes 

Hab mir mal testweise voll billige 25€ Pedale geschossen, machen einen guten Eindruck


----------



## majomathes (8. Juli 2016)

Gott die passen ja perfekt zu meinem Rad  das sind chinapedale das weißt du? Hab sie auch direkt bei Ali gefunden...21,85E
Berichte wie sie sind 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/9-16..._2&btsid=dc685ebe-565d-4284-99a8-d3c696dddac3


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Juli 2016)

Ja ich weiß das es China Pedale sind, aber als Ersatz, bzw. mal zum Testen ok. 
Hab meine bei ebay bestellt, da bei ALI EXPRESS manchmal keine paypal Zahlung möglich ist und die Lieferzeit so lange ist. 

Meine Pedale hat 3 Tage gebraucht und kam aus Hamburg  - gibt es übrigens in 3 Farben


----------



## majomathes (8. Juli 2016)

Gib Bescheid sobald du die erste Matschtour hinter dir hast wie sich die Lager so verhalten... Prinzipiell sehen die ja ganz nett aus


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Juli 2016)

Mach ich gern


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Juli 2016)

Hier nur noch der ebay Link, falls jemand Interesse hat http://www.ebay.de/itm/2pcs-LIXADA-...=a597e7aeff45493498e3adadbcba4566&pid=100102&


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (8. Juli 2016)

Ja das sind (noch) die Tatzen.
Stimmt auch wegen Pedalen hab ich mir schon etwas rausgesucht.
Folgende: Spank Oozy Trail Flat Pedale
oder: Octane One Static Pro Flat Pedal - 2015 - blau
Werd wohl Octane nehmen.

Und ja Leitung wird noch gekürzt.

@schoeppi bei uns sind sie für 57,xx€ im Regal =/
Und ja ich hab Online auch schon ein Paar günstigere gefunden. 
Jedoch 2,10"er (Ob ich den unterschied von 0,15" merke? Glaub weniger.)

Heute Hat Chef sein Copperhead III mitgebracht um später damit zu Fahren.
Find das 2015 vom Rahmen her schöner, nur schade Das die Teile so nachlassen. 
Dann würd ich so viel verändern.


----------



## majomathes (8. Juli 2016)

Ich bin für die sudpin, die sehen mir irgendwie wertiger aus...

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (8. Juli 2016)

Danke Freerider die Gefallen mir auch.

Ich hatte am 26er jahrelang SNAFU´s gefahren die bisher ein paar mal gewartet und bis auf ein minimales spiel ist da allesBestens =)
und ja die Supin kommen dem sehr nahe.
Aber ich mag eher die richtung von Freerider´s Padeln.

Ach und ob China oder Taiwan ist mir weniger wichtig. Wichtig ist das ein Hersteller auch dafür mit seinen Namen sich zeigen kann ohne das er dabei mit Müll in verbindung gebracht wird.

Ach und dieser Schnellspanner Aber 52€? hm nee
Da reicht denn auch dieser


----------



## majomathes (8. Juli 2016)

Du weißt das es nur ein Spanner ist und nur Alu und kein Titan?  Aber ja okay..
Was du mit dem Namen und Müll gemeint hast, den Satz verstehe ich leider nicht. 
Die Spanner von kcnc sind glaube ich im Set für 50,- 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (8. Juli 2016)

Ja aber VR ist 15mm Steckachse 

Na nicht das man den Namen hört und sich denkt "Wieso nimmt er denn das?" (Like Me )


----------



## majomathes (8. Juli 2016)

Ich find KCNC solide... teils gute Sachen teils weniger (Kurbel) also quasi der VW... für dein Dacia also ein Upgrade  Und wenn du mal den China Laber Thread anschaust gibts da gerade was Pedale usw angeht eigentlich ganz gute Erfahrungsberichte... ich hab mir jetzt für 18€ n Sattel geholt der wohl ganz gut taugen soll, sonst wars halt Lehrgeld. Ich glaube die meisten setzen hier auf Funktionalität... Tune und Hope etc. schön und gut aber keiner wird dich hochnehmen wenn du ein vernünftiges Produkt zum guten Preis nimmst nur weil es jetzt ein China - Pedal ist
Das mit der 15mm Achse hatte ich nicht mitgeschnitten, oder vergessen


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (8. Juli 2016)

Bin deiner Meinung 
Solang es gute Material für wenig Geld ist, wieso meckern?
DAs mit der Achse hatte ich nie vorher geschrieben.
Bin davon augesgangen das man schaut was die Axon Gabel denn kann.
Aber jetzt wisst Ihr es =)


----------



## HansGuenther (8. Juli 2016)

Bester Thread seit langem. Habt ihr Wasserstoff in der Werkstatt? Einige Händler bieten das bereits an, ist ein Trend aus den USA. Spart 120 Gramm je Laufrad, das heißt zusammen 240 Gramm!
Das Ziel sollte sein, unter 8 kg zu kommen. Dann darfst du ins Leichtbauforum. Da fährt übrigens schon jeder Zweite mit Wasserstoff statt Luft in den Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (8. Juli 2016)

Klingt klasse hast nen link? Genau was mir noch fehlt


----------



## HansGuenther (8. Juli 2016)

[email protected] 
02151 379-9912
Einfach anschreiben oder anrufen, die liefern auch für gewerbliche Kunden.


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (8. Juli 2016)

Ich glaub du meinst das wirklich ernsthaft oder wie 
DAS	 WAR	 IRONISCH! 
Ich nehm mein JoeBlow und Pump auf.
Aber gut für andere....


----------



## HansGuenther (8. Juli 2016)

Frag deinen Chef, wenn du es nicht glaubst. Im WC fahren alle damit und ich kenne zumindest zwei Läden in meiner Stadt, die das bereits anbieten.


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (8. Juli 2016)

Mag ja sein. Dennoch bleib ich bei guten alten Luft die mich seit klein auf umgibt.
Mal was anderes, Welche Pedalen die hier verlinkt sind findest du am besten, also Preis ausgenommen einfach design und Haptik...


----------



## HansGuenther (8. Juli 2016)

Von den meisten Plattformpedalen halte ich nicht viel, meist ist das Gleitlager schon nach einigen Wochen hinüber. Ich fahre Saints, einmal richtig eingestellt halten die ewig. Ansonsten XT Klickpedale, die an einem XC-Rad meiner Meinung nach sinniger sind.


----------



## majomathes (8. Juli 2016)

HansGuenther hat das auch in die Pedale integriert, gibts auch n Topic hier irgendwo... durch die Rotation gibt das nochmal zusätzlichen Schub. Kann man basteln ist aber schwierig "öffentlich" zu verkaufen wegen Verletzungsrisiko... Eigenen sich Pedale mit ner dicken Achse und Plattform die man gut hohl bohren kann. Ich glaub 2 Watt pro Tritt waren es, hat er bei nem Kumpel am Institut an der Uni mal n Versuch gemacht.


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (8. Juli 2016)

Hast du keine Hobbys? Lass mich was über CHDK lesen bitte.... 
Ach und Falls du nicht einschlafen kannst geb ich dir per PN meine NR und lies Dir ne gute Nacht Geschichte vor


----------



## HansGuenther (8. Juli 2016)

Eigentlich sollte @majomathes das nicht verraten, da ich gerade mit zwei Pedalherstellern über ein Release 2017 verhandle. Ist aber auch egal, da bereits zum Patent angemeldet. Name ist auch schon fest, werden "Pedal Force One H2" heißen. Allerdings werden wir nicht die Achse mit Wasserstoff füllen, sondern den Pedalkörper, da er exponierter zum Kurbelarm steht.


----------



## majomathes (8. Juli 2016)

Sry aber gut das alles schon angemeldet ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (8. Juli 2016)

HansGuenther schrieb:


> Von den meisten Plattformpedalen halte ich nicht viel, meist ist das Gleitlager schon nach einigen Wochen hinüber. Ich fahre Saints, einmal richtig eingestellt halten die ewig. Ansonsten XT Klickpedale, die an einem XC-Rad meiner Meinung nach sinniger sind.


Wo bekommt man denn Saints bei denen die Gleitbuchse nicht von Werk aus Murks ist?


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (8. Juli 2016)

Im RadHaus 
Sind aber ekelhaft Klobig und schwer. Mehr als gut aussehen tun sie auch nicht.


----------



## majomathes (8. Juli 2016)

340gramm?  Ist doch in Ordnung 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fone (9. Juli 2016)

Pedalexperte.


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (9. Juli 2016)

Okay Pedale hab ich etwas gefunden. Passt Optisch richtig gut und Preislich geht das auch IO
Ach und bei Reifen hab ich mich jetzt auch schon entschieden, was ich aber erst Zeige wenn es dran ist.
Also Pedale Reifen und Kettenblatt kommen als nächstes.


----------



## majomathes (9. Juli 2016)

Meine sind 20gramm leichter 
Egal, während du auf die Teile wartest findest du sicher ne bowdenzange in deiner Werkstatt und 2 nippel 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ghostmuc (9. Juli 2016)

Lustig hier zu lesen.
Copperhead war eines meiner ersten Bikes. Rückblickend muss ich sagen das damals schon das erneuern des nach 4 Monaten verrosteten Steuersatzes unnützes Tuning war


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (9. Juli 2016)

der hatte schon nach 1em Monat Rost dran.

@majomathes : wer hat dir denn eigentlich beigebracht mit einer Bowdenzug Zange Speichen zu schneiden? hast du zu viele davon auf langer????
Ts Ts leute gibbet, das glaubt man ja wohl nicht... mit einer Bowdenzugzange Speichen kürzen als echt mal.... Krumm und stumpf sind die danach und die Hüllen werden dann auch S******e.


----------



## Jaerrit (9. Juli 2016)

Echt jetzt, auf die Idee wäre ich auch nicht gekommen. Die Tipps mit den Pedale waren ja ok, aber jetzt sowas hier, mit ner Bowdenzugzange, Speichen, also ehrlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## majomathes (9. Juli 2016)

Du sollst damit deine Leitungen kürzen!

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (9. Juli 2016)

Na wenn dann aber nur die HR Bremse.


----------



## majomathes (9. Juli 2016)

Wer hat wo eigentlich erwähnt Speichen zu kürzen?  Hab ich das mit den laufradsatz überlesen? 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (9. Juli 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> findest du sicher ne bowdenzange in deiner Werkstatt und 2 nippel



Na siehste da ne verbindung?


----------



## Jaerrit (9. Juli 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> Wer hat wo eigentlich erwähnt Speichen zu kürzen?  Hab ich das mit den laufradsatz überlesen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk



Du wolltest Speichen kürzen, mit ner Bowdenzugzange. Außerdem is hier Nippelverbot


----------



## majomathes (9. Juli 2016)

Ihr könnt es mal zitieren, ich finde nichts von Speichen  aber ihr könnt die wenn ihr wollt auch kürzen...Mit.nippel meinte ich den leitungsabschluss falls ihr das daraus abgeleitet hattet. Heißt anders, Begriff fällt mir gerade nicht ein. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (9. Juli 2016)

Red dich nicht raus


----------



## majomathes (9. Juli 2016)

Also um dem.bike mehr Stabilität zu verleihen könnte man auch vorne und hinten eine Speiche rausklippen und damit die Schaltung verstärken... Soweit hab ich aber nicht gedacht.  Da wart ihr einen Schritt weiter. Dann ist alles knackig und läuft wie geschmiert.  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jaerrit (9. Juli 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> während du auf die Teile wartest findest du sicher ne bowdenzange zum Speichen kürzen in deiner Werkstatt und 2 Speichennippel


 
Jetzt mach Dich mal nicht über uns lustig, Schaltung verstärken... Du hast mit den Speichen angefangen


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (9. Juli 2016)

Ja ist schon gut er meinte doch nur den "Pin und die Olive" statt den N****l´n.
Und nein es kommen keine neuen Laufräder, wenn dann hol ich mir irgendwann ne gute DTSwiss VR Nabe.

So jetzt weiter im Takt.... XD


----------



## RetroRider (9. Juli 2016)

MCSanAndreas92 schrieb:


> Im RadHaus
> [...]


Das glaube ich nicht. Der Umbau auf passende Gleitbuchsen lohnt sich wahrscheinlich nur, wenn man Zeit hat und es selber macht.


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (9. Juli 2016)

ne ich mein doch diese Pedalen


----------



## RetroRider (9. Juli 2016)

Und die haben wirklich bessere Gleitbuchsen als die PD-MX80 von bike-components.de?


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (9. Juli 2016)

Sind jedenfalls die gleichen


----------



## RetroRider (9. Juli 2016)

Das ist auch mein Verdacht. Die Leute, die behaupten bei ihnen würden die PD-MX80 ohne Umbau ewig halten, rollen wahrscheinlich nur 1mal im Jahr zum Biergarten.


----------



## Jaerrit (9. Juli 2016)

Also ich persönlich liebe ja meine Hope F20 Texas-Schienbeinkiller-Pin-Massaker-Pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansGuenther (9. Juli 2016)

Wo hast du eigentlich knapp 80 € für den Ritchey WCS Logic gelöhnt? Der kostet online fast überall etwas mehr als die Hälfte.


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (9. Juli 2016)

Den Steuersatz? oder was meinst du HansGuenther?
Denn unter "Logic" find ich nur Rennradlenker von Ritchey.


----------



## HansGuenther (9. Juli 2016)

Haargenau.


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (10. Juli 2016)

Auf Arbeit gekauft. Musste einfach sein da der Originale einfach zu komisch gelenkt hat.
A) Zu Feste oder B) minimales Spiel.
Mit dem Ritchey ist es einfach nur noch ein Traum  da ist es mir auch egal ob ich 5€ im Online Spare.
Übrigends such ich den Gerade find aber keinen solchem im Online Handel. Derzeit auf Bike24.


----------



## memphis35 (10. Juli 2016)

Was suchst für einen ?
.  Ritchey Comp Zero Logic 
od.
 Ritchey Superlogic Zero Logic

@HansGuenther 
Hast einen Link , bitte .


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (10. Juli 2016)

Ich hab nur hab ich aus neugier geschaut ob es denn Online diesen Steuersatz noch gibt.
Meiner hat um die 60€ gekostet was ich IO finde.
Außerdem Braucht man für das CH3 einen ZS56/28 also einen Tapered Steuersatz.
Aber das mit dem Zero gefällt mir auch, schön Flach das ganze


----------



## memphis35 (10. Juli 2016)

Du brauchst oben ZS44/28,6 u. unten ZS55/40 oder ZS56/40


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (10. Juli 2016)

oh mein Fehler dann ist es der ZS56/40


----------



## majomathes (10. Juli 2016)

welche Pedale sind es denn jetzt eigentlich geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (10. Juli 2016)

werden es....Funn Pedale

Ach und gerade Newsletter bekommen =)
Es gibt jetzt endlich 36 und 38z Kettenblatt für 96er LK 
Preis ist auch ganz genehm mit 67€


----------



## majomathes (12. Juli 2016)

https://www.bike24.de/p157392.html

das wäre doch was 

das heißt sogar TUNING - Kit

und noch n passenden Vorbau: https://www.bike24.de/p157259.html


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (12. Juli 2016)

Mein Bulls Vorbau hat 106gramm und Das Set ist naja nicht schlecht allerdings brauch ich davon nicht mal die Hälfte =(
Blaue Schaltrollen, Sattelklemme und AheadKappe wären nicht schlecht.
Danke trotzdem =)

Ach und demnächst kommen neue Tires und das 1x11 Kettenblatt aus dem Post darüber


----------



## majomathes (13. Juli 2016)

und der Titan Schnellspanner


----------



## help (13. Juli 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> https://www.bike24.de/p157392.html
> 
> das wäre doch was
> 
> ...


Sowas hat Bulls auch im Programm, man achte auf den Namen: https://www.bulls.de/produkt/bulls-blingbox-080-40503?sku=080-40503_ZEG


----------



## majomathes (13. Juli 2016)

Da hat der Marketing-Praktikant aus dem 1. Semester ja alles ausgepackt 

"Nützliche Funktionalität"  genial!
"Hochwertige Accessoires" man kann es z.B. auch als Ohrring verwenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (13. Juli 2016)

Wenn man sich die Bulls Werbung die auf Eurosport derzeit während der Tour de France so läuft anschaut, fragt man sich sowieso, ob's bei denen im Marketing nur Dichtmilch zu trinken gibt...


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (13. Juli 2016)

weniger  vielmehr  ist das ich das bestellte Kettenblatt nicht bekomme da sie mir das Geld zurücküberwiesen haben 

naja ich frag mal nach was dort los ist.


----------



## memphis35 (13. Juli 2016)

Steht auch : Lieferzeit auf Anfrage . Wahrscheindlich Anfang 2017 .


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (13. Juli 2016)

Ahje lesen sollte man können XD
Ne aber ich bin davon ausgegangen das sie es haben wenn es im Newsletter drinnen steht


----------



## on any sunday (13. Juli 2016)

Seit bestehen der MTB Geschichte gilt, kaufe nichts von Ritchey was sich dreht.


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (13. Juli 2016)

XD klasse!
und Warum?


----------



## majomathes (13. Juli 2016)

weil Ritchey ratscht


----------



## RetroRider (13. Juli 2016)

Aber die Vorbauten von Ritchey taugen auch nix - schmale Klemmung und niedrige Gewichtsfreigabe.
Mein billiger Ritchey-Steuersatz mit offenem Kugelkäfig ist jetzt im 2. Rahmen. Mit Fett gefüllt hält der ewig. Ist ja auch schwer genug.


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (13. Juli 2016)

Hm okay. Meiner ist neu und geht super. Sind aber auch Industrielager drinnen.


----------



## RetroRider (13. Juli 2016)

MCSanAndreas92 schrieb:


> Hm okay. Meiner ist neu und geht super. Sind aber auch Industrielager drinnen.


Also mit anderen Worten: kleinere Wälzkörper und komplizierter mit Fett zu befüllen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (13. Juli 2016)

genau. wart ich hab ein bild davon.


----------



## majomathes (13. Juli 2016)

solange es neu ist und kurz funktioniert


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (13. Juli 2016)

Abwarten .... 

Okay ich hab was bekommen  =)




Thunder Burt kommt wegen der Härteren Gummimischung auf´s HR und der Racing Ralph auf das VR.
UUUUNNND natürlich wird es Tubeless aufgebaut.


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (16. Juli 2016)

Hey Leute 

Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Helm und wollt mal hören was Ihr mir vorschlagen würdet.
Gefahren wird ja zum großen teil City und gelände.
Da hab ich mich bei Testberichte Informiert und den Uvex gesehen der überall Top Bewertungen hat, jedoch zu einfach aussieht.
Dann bin ich über umwege auf den Specialized gestoßen. Jedoch hab ich auch Respekt vor den Fahrern die im World Cup Fahren und finde das ich den nicht nehmen sollte, jedoch so etwas in der Art sollte es sein.

Bin offen für Ideen/ Vorschläge.
Schönees Wochenende euch noch 

Okay Ich war auf der Suche nach einem Helm.
Hab mir jetzt diesem bestellt =)


----------



## iMattmax (16. Juli 2016)

Ist der Casco Speedster nicht ein typischer Rennradhelm?

getapatalked


----------



## help (16. Juli 2016)

Die Aerodynamik ist doch wichtig


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (16. Juli 2016)

Nope ist weniger wichtig. 
Das Visier gefällt mir einfach =)


----------



## Jaerrit (16. Juli 2016)

Ich find den Helm auch super, wenngleich ich einen Uvex Boss race empfohlen hätte. Schön leicht das Teil


----------



## Bullsbiker2910 (16. Juli 2016)

Ich fahre mit dem Uvex quatro pro...bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (16. Juli 2016)

Bullsbiker2910 schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit dem Uvex quatro pro...bin sehr zufrieden.



Für Gelände sicher eine gute Wahl, aber der te fährt ja auch viel Straße


----------



## Bullsbiker2910 (16. Juli 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Für Gelände sicher eine gute Wahl, aber der te fährt ja auch viel Straße


Ups...ok sorry


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (16. Juli 2016)

Ok


----------



## Jaerrit (16. Juli 2016)

Respekt für WC-Fahrer hin oder her, der Speci hätte eigentlich alles getoppt


----------



## majomathes (18. Juli 2016)

Braucht man nicht erst einmal ein Rad oder trainierst du mit Pokemon Go die Sturzeigenschaften? 

edit: du hast ja schon eins... aber ich mein jetzt dein Tuning um "richtig" zu fahren =)


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (18. Juli 2016)

So ich hab mal die "Einleitung" angepasst

Schönen tag euch noch =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerKannNix (11. Oktober 2016)

Hey, ich wärm den Fred mal wieder auf, ich bestell mir am Samstag das CH3, ich bin Neuling und wüsste jz gern, was ich direkt am Anfang machen sollte oder ob ich es erst so lassen soll.


----------



## iMattmax (12. Oktober 2016)

Meiner Meinung nach erst einmal so lassen und selber Erfahrungen mit dem CH3 sammeln. Nicht alles das was der ein oder andere wechselt muss man auch durchführen....


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (12. Oktober 2016)

Ja da stimm ich zu!
Ich hab hab sonst immer von Grund auf selbst Fahrräder zusammengeschraubt statt ein Komplettbike zu kaufen.
Von daher hab ich mir schon vor dem Kauf Gedanken gemacht was getauscht wird und ich hatte schon Hunderte CH3 Modelle zwischen den Fingern die ich aufgebaut habe.

Meine Anderen Kollegen haben bei den 2015ern Modellen die sie Ihr eigen nennen, lediglich den Vorbau mit Lenker Sowie Sattelstütze mit Satten und Reifen getauscht. Mehr nicht!

Ach und da ich gerade dabei bin.... Ich hab mich losgesagt von den doch etwas schmalen Alu-Carbon Lenker und einen Flachen von Specialized aufgeschraubt. Hab mich bereden lassen, da es ja erst ein Renthal Fatbar sein sollte ich aber nicht wussten welchen Rise ich nehme. Nun hat der gar keinen Rise und ist ganz simple Flach. Mein erster dieser Sorte und ich mag das Ding =)
Mal sehen wann davon ein Bild in meiner Gallerie folgt...


----------



## ghostmuc (12. Oktober 2016)

Ich denke das Copperhead is ein ganz gutes Einsteiger Bike.
Ergonomie Sachen sollte man natürlich tauschen wenn sie nicht passen.
Zur Not kannst du ja "jemand" hier im Thread fragen ob er in seiner Idee zu versuchen daraus ein Highend Profi Bike basteln zu wollen ein paar Teile zum abgeben hat weil es bei Syntace usw doch noch andere leichtere und bessere Sachen gibt


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (12. Oktober 2016)

DerKannNix schrieb:


> Hey, ich wärm den Fred mal wieder auf, ich bestell mir am Samstag das CH3, ich bin Neuling und wüsste jz gern, was ich direkt am Anfang machen sollte oder ob ich es erst so lassen soll.


Dem Eröffnungspost nach zu urteilen:
Abbestellen. In Anbetracht dessen was der TE sofort getauscht hat 
War da nicht sogar von Naben  die Rede?

Übrigens:


Das LR wurde getauscht. Warum auch immer das Dingens so flext ...
Nichts hat geholfen das Problem zu beseitigen.


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (12. Oktober 2016)

Ja die Dt Swiss sollten hinein. Derzeit Fahr ich Hinten schon die 350er die ich aus dem alten Rad umgespeicht habe. Zum einen weil ich die 6Loch aufnahme als Sicherer empfinde und zum anderen hatte die HR Bulls Nabe nach noch nicht einmal 500km ein leichtes ruppeln was aber weniger ein großes problem darstellt. Einfach die Industrielager wechseln.

Alter Heiko  schon mal was von speichenspannung gehört?
Wabbeln bestimmt wie ein Babypopo 

Einfach mal alle nachziehen und gut ist. Hab ich auch gemacht.


----------



## ghostmuc (12. Oktober 2016)

Tausch halt noch den Rahmen und mach dann Copperhead Aufkleber drauf, um beim Original zu bleiben


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (12. Oktober 2016)

MCSanAndreas92 schrieb:


> ...
> Alter Heiko  schon mal was von speichenspannung gehört?
> Wabbeln bestimmt wie ein Babypopo
> 
> Einfach mal alle nachziehen und gut ist. Hab ich auch gemacht.


Da könnte ich eine story zu erzählen.
Nur, das würdest Du womöglich gar nicht wissen wollen 

P.S.: Das ist übrigens kein Einzelfall. Wenigstens von einem 2. Fahrrad mit diesen "unspännigen Speichen" wurde mir berichtet.

Ja nee, iss schon klar ...


----------



## DerKannNix (12. Oktober 2016)

Ok, werd es auf mich zukommen lassen


----------



## DerKannNix (12. Oktober 2016)

Was ist an dem CH Rahmen eig so schlecht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iMattmax (12. Oktober 2016)

Wahrscheinlich weil er von Bulls ist... Ist ja schon irgendwie spürbar, das der ein oder andere eine Abneigung mit / für / gegen Bulls hat!

getapatalked


----------



## DerKannNix (12. Oktober 2016)

Achso, er ist nicht schlecht, man würde nur nie zugeben, dass er gut ist solange bulls drauf steht


----------



## memphis35 (12. Oktober 2016)

Ist wie beim Weinverkosten . Solange nicht draufsteht das er von Aldi ist bekommt er Bestnoten .


----------



## DerKannNix (12. Oktober 2016)

Und die generelle Abneigung hat welchen Grund? Bei Aldi ist's der preis und bei bulls?
Im Endeffekt kann ich mir das copperhead kaufen und fahren und fahren und wenn etwas kaputt geht es durch etwas besseres ersetzen usw oder?


----------



## iMattmax (12. Oktober 2016)

Kann man machen. Habe bei meinem CH bisher auch das ein oder andere Teil gewechselt. Bin zufrieden mit dem CH.
Warum einige die Marke "verteufeln" wurde schon versucht in einem anderen Thread zu klären. Vielleicht liegt das an der ZEG!
Ich denke jeder soll das nehmen, was er für ihn persönlich für richtig hält.

getapatalked


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (13. Januar 2017)

So Leute mal ein Update von mir:
Das Rad hat jetzt gut 2500km runter und die Kette Schreit so langsam danach ersetzt zu werden XD
Da kommt dann eine Kassette von 32-11 Dura Ace mit einer Sram X1 Kette drauf. Komponenten wurden aus halbarkeits gründen gewählt.
Außerdem hab ich mal die Bulls Lytro alias SR Suntour Axon Gabel gewartet.
Dazu kann ich folgendes sagen: Die 100mm Beschränkung kann aufgehoben werden auf 120mm 





Was zum warten der Gabel zu sagen ist... eigentlich nix großartiges, einfach unten beide Schrauben entfernen und das Teil außeinander Ziehen. Die Schaumstoff Ringe unter den Simme Ringen auswaschen und mit neuen Gabelöl vollsaugen lassen.




An sich ist da nix mit Öl in der Gabel, alles gefettet.
Auf der Linken Seite (Fahrtrichtung) kann man am unteren Ende des Standbeines die Große Mutter abdrehen und kommt dann an die Federn in der Luftkammer.
Und dort oben befinden sich dann 2x 1cm Spacer die ich natürlich ausgebaut habe.




Ansonsten rollt es wie es soll.
Schönen tag euch noch =)


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Januar 2017)

@MCSanAndreas92 

Du hättest der Gabel direkt neue Schaumstoffringe und Abstreifer spendieren sollen.


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (16. Januar 2017)

waren gerade nicht da. Hab aber mit dem Gedanken gespielt so etwas zuzulegen.


----------



## ghostmuc (16. Januar 2017)

und die Gabel waschen vor dem zerlegen, sonst kannst ja den Dreck gleich direkt reinschütten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansGuenther (16. Januar 2017)

Babywanne und Flaschenbürste, dazu reichlich Spülmittel. Baby, falls vorhanden, danach nicht mehr rein tun.


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (16. Januar 2017)

Ui dann muss ich mich beeilen. Baby ist auf den Weg =/ =)


----------



## rudi-ritzel (16. Januar 2017)

Dann kannste dein Bike auch einmotten. So schnell wird das dann nichts mehr mit dem regelmäßigen biken


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (16. Januar 2017)

Brauch es um auf arbeit zu kommen einzukaufen etc...


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Januar 2017)

rudi-ritzel schrieb:


> Dann kannste dein Bike auch einmotten. So schnell wird das dann nichts mehr mit dem regelmäßigen biken



Quatsch, ist vom Kind abhängig. Mein Sohn ist 3 Monate und ich bin seit seiner Geburt trotzdem regelmäßig gefahren


----------



## Jaerrit (16. Januar 2017)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Quatsch, ist _von der Frau_ abhängig. Mein Sohn ist 3 Monate und ich bin seit seiner Geburt trotzdem regelmäßig gefahren


Ich hab das mal korrigiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Januar 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ich hab das mal korrigiert



 Frau + Kind


----------



## Nics (28. Mai 2017)

also ich hab jz vor das copperhead 3 2017 im zebra design zu kaufen,

stellt sich natürlich die frage nach erfahrungen und aber auch ob die federgabel auch eine203mm bremsscheibe aufnehmen kann, weil viele Federgabeln können das ja nicht


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (28. Mai 2017)

Das ist alles auf eigenem Risiko. SR-Suntour gibt die Gabel mit max 180er Disc an.
Aber ich geb mich damit nicht zufrieden und hab bisher auch mit den 200er Scheiben keine Probleme gehabt.
Außerdem mag ich es das der Adapter einen neue Schraubenposition anbietet und somit beim Schrauben an der Bremsenicht städig im Gewinde an der Gabel herumgewürgt wird.

Ich müsst mal das Bild aktualisieren =/

Kurze zusammenfassung was noch Original ist:
Speichen, Kurbelgarnitur mit Kettenblatt und Umwerfer, sowie der Vorbau =P
(Logischerweise auch der Rahmen)

An sich aber find ich das Zebra Design sehr daneben,
Hatten es auch schon in der Filiale und den Kunden auch schon unterwegs getroffen.
Schick ist etwas anderes!


----------



## Nics (28. Mai 2017)

also kann ich einfach ein adapter und bremsscheibe hohlen und drann machen oder muss man da doch noch was beachten weil es ja an sich ja nicht passt

und was wäre der worst case wenn man eine 200er instaliert


----------



## memphis35 (28. Mai 2017)

Worst Case , das sich die Gabel verwindet , verbiegt , zerbricht .


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (28. Mai 2017)

naja an meine Rock gehen aber ganz legal 210mm drann. laut hersteller =)
https://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/sektor-rl


----------



## memphis35 (28. Mai 2017)

Und was hat der fragende @Nics für eine Gabel ? 


Nics schrieb:


> copperhead 3 2017


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (28. Mai 2017)

also wenn er das nimmt oder hat wie er sagte(/schrieb) eines mit dieser Gabel: SR Suntour Axon RL-R Air Federgabel
Wobei dieses vom Design her schon gehen würde: https://www.bulls.de/produkt/bulls-copperhead3-572-08541?sku=572-08656_ZEG

2 Dinge noch: Ich empfehle natürlich nicht über das Maximale vorgeschriebene hinaus zu gehen und es heraus zu fordern mit 200er Scheiben!
Mit den Shimano bremsen bin ich am Vorderrad von meinen 26" Bike unterwegs und die haben auch so ordentlich Standfestigkeit.

Es ist halt eine Frage des Geschmacks und den beurteilt jeder für sich selbst.


EDIT:

Ich hab mal ein Neues Bild für euch =)
A) Unter Fotos oder B) Post 1


----------



## Lexuzz (28. Dezember 2017)

MCSanAndreas92 schrieb:


> So Hallo erstmal an euch =)
> 
> Aktuell:
> 
> ...





MCSanAndreas92 schrieb:


> *Zudem würd ich das aufrüsten der Naben bzw, der Laufräder empfehlen. Womit ich meine das man wesentlich besser mit einer 36z Rasterung fährt als wie mit diesem ewig großen Loch in der Hinterradnabe, verursacht durch die viel zu grobe 18z Rasterung.*
> *Meine Empfehlung hierbei sind DTSWISS 350er Naben wo man die Rasterung wechseln kann und einen Vortteil beim Umspeichen hat: man benötigt lediglich neue Nippel mit 12mm und dann passt es =)*
> 
> *Was bremsen angeht sind meine Kollegen beispielsweise mit der Shimanso zufrieden, aber das ist jedem selbst überlassen.*
> ...





Hi Andreas. Ich seh gerade, dass du ne Rockshox Gabel verbaut hast. Welche ist das wenn ich fragen darf?
Hab meine Lytro geschrottet und will unbedingt ne gebrauchte Gabel kaufen, hab aber null Plan welche ich da kaufen kann.
Thx schonmal!


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (28. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab eigentlich nur darauf geachtet das sie Tapered ist vom Schaft und eine 15mm Steckachse vorhanden ist.
Name der Gabel ist eine Sektor RL Gold.
Ich fahre dieser aber nicht mit vollen 150mm sondern lediglich 120mm, was mit diesem CC Bike schon an der Grenze ist.
(Ich bin testweise auch einmal 150mm gefahren, aber das geht gar nicht klar in dem Rahmen.)
Schau mal in dem Bike Market. Dort habe ich meine auch gekauft.
Hier mit Voreinstellungen ein Bikemarket Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lexuzz (28. Dezember 2017)

Mega! Vielen Dank für die Info! Mit so ner schnellen Antwort hätte ich niemals gedacht


----------



## Lexuzz (29. Dezember 2017)

MCSanAndreas92 schrieb:


> Ich hab eigentlich nur darauf geachtet das sie Tapered ist vom Schaft und eine 15mm Steckachse vorhanden ist.
> Name der Gabel ist eine Sektor RL Gold.
> Ich fahre dieser aber nicht mit vollen 150mm sondern lediglich 120mm, was mit diesem CC Bike schon an der Grenze ist.
> (Ich bin testweise auch einmal 150mm gefahren, aber das geht gar nicht klar in dem Rahmen.)
> ...



Was benötigt das Copperhead für ne Nabenbreite? 100mm?

Würde die hier passen?
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/862317-rock-shox-reba-rl-650b-tapered-neuer-preis


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (29. Dezember 2017)

Genau aber wenn du auf den Link gehst siehst du es an der Seite was ich ausgewählt habe.
Ich hab nur die mm angabe weggelassen, da man ja meist noch Down Traveln kann.
Es werden viele Pikes verkauft ist mir aufgefallen.


----------



## Lexuzz (29. Dezember 2017)

Naja mehr als 200€ wollte ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben..


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (29. Dezember 2017)

Lexuzz schrieb:


> Naja mehr als 200€ wollte ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben..


Na denn Kleinanzeige etc... vielleicht bekommst du da noch ein gutes schnäppchen. Außerdem Kann fragen nicht schaden vielleicht kommt Dir einer mit dem Preis etwas entgegen.


----------



## Lexuzz (29. Dezember 2017)

Hi Andi. Letzte Frage!
Ich hab eine gefunden wo der Gabelschaft 192mm hat. Ich benötige 168mm (so war der alte Schaft)

Kann die neue einfach auf 168mm kürzen?


----------



## memphis35 (29. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Lexuzz (29. Dezember 2017)

Mega geil! vielen Dank!


----------



## memphis35 (29. Dezember 2017)

Du findest für fast jedes Bikeproblem einen Film bei Youtube . Auch wenn da ab u. an nicht wirkliche Profis am werken sind sieht man doch ganz gut wie manche Dinge zu machen sind .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (1. Januar 2018)

Zum geraden Absägen gibts den Trick mit dem Klebeband.
Und ich würde den Schaft ruhig 1 oder 2mm über den vorbau raus stehen lassen und einen 5mm Spacer oben drauf legen.
Das hat zwei Vorteile:
1: sitzt der Vorbau komplett auf dem Schaft
2: hast du evtl mal Reserven beim Thema Schaftlänge wenn die Gabel mal in ein anderes Bike verbaut wird.


----------



## Babblaa (19. Februar 2018)

Hi Leute,
ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein Bulls CH 3 (2017) zugelegt und bin, bis auf die Bremsen, doch ganz zufrieden für den Preis.
Nun bin ich vor kurzem auf den Post von @MCSanAndreas92 mit der Federwegserhöhung gestoßen...
Weiß jemand zufällig, ob es bei der 2017er Version der Lytro auch möglich ist den Federweg von 100 auf 120mm zu erhöhen? Und wenn ja...

Ölbad oder Fett in der Gabel?
Benötigtes "Spezialwerkzeug" bzw. welches Werkzeug braucht man für die Innereien?
Negative Auswirkungen auf das Fahrrad?
Ich persönlich denke, dass es dem Fahrrad nicht schaden dürfte...ja, das Tretlager kommt minimal höher und der Lenkwinkel wird minimal flacher... aber auf die Steifigkeit bzw die aufkommenden Spannungen im Rahmen sollte es keine signifikanten Auswirkungen haben...oder?!

Ich wiege runf 80kg und habe die Luftfeder auf ca 78PSI. So gefällt mir das Ansprechverhalten der Federgabel (wie jemand das ding bei 75kg auf über 100PSI fahren kann ist mir ein Rätzel..bei 95 PSI tut sich bei mir im normalen Fahrbetrieb schon gar nix mehr , egal...). Die Progression der Gabel ist bei mir nicht sonderlich gut, sodass ich bei kleinsten Sprüngen schon ans Maximum komme. Daher fände ich 20mm zusätzlich schon sehr geil...

Also falls jemand was weiß...immer her mit die INFOS!!!!


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (19. Februar 2018)

Also du brauchst:
-Messbecher um beim Ausbau das Öl abzufangen und zu messen wieviel drinnen war (also in etwa)
- Werkzeug 5er Inbuss und einen Gummi Hammer und die Schrauben in der Unterseite hinein zu schlagen.
- Nuss die Oben drauf passt aber nicht angeschrägt ist in der Innenseite damit sie greift. Alternativ geht auch ein Franzose oder eine Rohrzange.
Spengring Zange am besten eine für alles: https://www.amazon.de/305-tlg-Set-S...=1519069496&sr=8-22&keywords=sprengring+zange
Oder etwas bessere für ein paar eus mehr: https://www.amazon.de/nirox-Sprengr...pID=41wm980Jc3L&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

Nicht vergessen das du zuerst Luft herauslassen musst =P

Zum Tuning kannst du je nach persönlichen Set Up ein entsprechendes Federgabel Öl auswählen.
So etwas in der Richtung: https://www.amazon.de/Motorex-Racing-7-5-Federgabel-Öl-Liter/dp/B004XVPI5E/ref=pd_day0_200_8?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=0P3YBXPECZ1WN0RZMXKY
Zudem auch Silikonfett

Desweiteren Würd ich Dir von Racingbros neue Dichtringe empfehlen, mit PTFE *LYCAN EDGE* also die Besten einfach nehmen. Den Vorteil wirst du definitiv wahrnehmen.
Ich glaub du benötigst 32mm Ohne Flange: https://www.amazon.de/Racingbros-Lycan-Wiper-32mm-Rock/dp/B01JF27KYC
http://racingbros.com/en/products/detail/26









An sich machen die Wiper noch mehr Tuning an einer solchen SR Suntour Gabel als ein simpler Öl wechsel wie du eventuell gesehen hast.

Ansonsten schau einfach nach GabelVideos wo welche zerlegt werden, das Prinzip ist überall das gleiche.

Ich hab die Alte Lyric noch auf Arbeit herumzustehen und könnte damit eventuell ein Video machen wie man die zerlegt... hab aber weniger lust wenn man mit 3 klicks schon massig videos dazu findet.
Falls du aber nicht weiterkommst könnte man parallel an der Gabel Arbeiten.
Bis dahin alles gute und viel Spass beim Fahren!


----------



## Babblaa (19. Februar 2018)

Uih..dat ging fix! Danke!

Also die neue Lytro ist mit Ölbad? Und wo sitzt da ein Sprengring? hab sowas in Videos nur bei Rockshox gesehen..Suntour hat ne Mutter im linken Standrohr und ist immer nur gefettet gewesen. Hab tatsächlich bei SR Suntour ne Explo der Axon 27,5 100/120mm gefunden. Sieht quasi aus, wie auf deinen Bildern deiner alten Lytro.

Und guter Tip mit den Abspreifern...merk ich mir für meine erste "gute" Gabel...bzw für den Fall dass meine den Geist aufgeben. Momentan lohnt es sich für mich nicht die Teile auszutauschen.

Ein Vid brauchste nicht machen...hab YT quasi schon leergeguckt! XD 
 Und beim Öl eher zäher oder flüssiger? hab momentan nochn büschen RockShox 5 WT rumliegen. 

Nochmals besten Dank!


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (19. Februar 2018)

Nimm das Rocky Öl.
Ach und ja darinnen ist ein Ölbad.

Ich glaube auch nicht das sich meine und Deine Gabel großartig unterscheiden, bis auf die Aufkleber.
Ich hab auf Arbeit nur aktuelle Räder die zum Verkauf sind und da mag ich jetzt nicht einfach ein Rad nehmen und die Gabel zerlegen um Ganz sicher zu gehen =/ =)

Frage an dich: welchen Fahrstil hast du? Denn ich war vor einigen Wochen im Wald und dort war ein Junge (ca 15 oder max. 17 Jahre alt) und er hat versucht mit seinem Copperhead dort zu springen was ich absolut nicht empfehlen kann da die Felgen (WTB version) zu schmal und auch zu weich sind. Durfte Ihm seine mega 8 herausdrehen und er sich eine Neue Felge suchen XD
Es ist halt eher ein im Wald Racing Bike oder auch City. Mit meinen angepassten Bike "ärgere" ich auch gerne mal Rennradfahrer =P


----------



## Babblaa (19. Februar 2018)

Doch! nimm die jetzt auseinander! JETZT!

mein fahrstil ist definitiv kein endurukram... eher viel durchn wald hacken und bei mir um die ecke is so ein kleiner selbstgemachter dirtpark, wo ich halt so kleine Sprünge und technik übe. mir ist schon bewusst, dass das copperhead für harten kram nicht gemacht ist. aber trotzdem könnte das ding schon die 20mm mehr vertragen finde ist..
aber ich denke auch, dass ich mir eventuell ende des jahres noch ein enduro zulege und das copperhead dann der marathonläufer wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (19. Februar 2018)

Spring nicht zu viel, sonst hast du zwei Chopperheads 

Die 20mm mehr an Federweg verändern den Einsatzbereich vom bike nicht und das ist eben nun mal CC.
Das Ding fliegt dir auseinander 

Lenkwinkel wird flacher, fährt sich angenehmer, weniger wepsig.
Die garantie geht verloren.


----------



## Basti138 (19. Februar 2018)

Wozu ist eigentlich Öl drin?
Suntour klassisch hätte ich Fett erwartet und ne geschlossene Dämpfereinheit.
Wenn das öl nur das Casting schmiert so ca 15ml je Seite? Kann man alles nehmen, 5er, 10er, 15er,...

Das sind doch nur links die Spacer zu versetzen - am Sicherungsring. Nur Casting abmachen und links den Sicherungsring raus - vorher Luft ablassen halt.


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (19. Februar 2018)

Ja stimmt. Eine größere menge Öl ist nur in der Rechten Seite drinnen die er jedoch nicht öffnen braucht da ja nur Links die Spacer entnommen werden müssen =/
Also wie Basti schrieb...


----------



## Babblaa (20. Februar 2018)

Alles klar, vielen dank!
wisst ihr zufällig, ob ich lithiumfreies fett auch im metallfachhandel oder so bekomme? die fahrradläden hier vertreiben nur öl und im baumarkt gibts nur das lithiumverseifte.

und noch eine frage zu den spacern...sind die wirklich nur zur federbegrenzung da oder haben die noch ne sicherheitsfunktion? also bezüglich durchschlagschutz etc...


----------



## memphis35 (20. Februar 2018)

Für die Federgabel nimm Federgabelfett z.B.
Dynamic Federgabelfett
SRAM Butter
r.s.p. Tube Slick Kick


----------



## schoeppi (20. Februar 2018)

MCSanAndreas92 schrieb:


> Es ist halt eher ein im Wald Racing Bike oder auch City. Mit meinen angepassten Bike "ärgere" ich auch gerne mal Rennradfahrer =P



Genau! Das kann man sicher gut mit sonem waldracingrad oder auch city rennradfahrer ärgern.
Aber auch rumhacken geht super und auch bissie Enduru und so voll geil.


----------



## fone (20. Februar 2018)

Lasst das mit der Gabel doch einfach sein.


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (20. Februar 2018)

Das mit dem Lycan Edge Wiper nehmen ich Mal zurück
 Hier eine Antwort von MARC die solche verkauft haben.

"
Hallo Andreas, 

die Racingbros Lacan Edge Dichtungen haben wir leider nicht mehr im Sortiment, da es zunehmend zu Missverständnissen kam. Diese Modelle sind reine Racing-Performance-Dichtungen, d.h. für den Einsatz am Rennwochenende konzipiert. Nach kurzer Zeit fangen die schon an zu siffen, was viele Kunden natürlich verärgert hat, da diese dachten, dass die Dichtungen genauso lange halten wie die Low-Friction von Racingbros. 

Mit freundlichen Grüssen,
Best regards,

Cornelius Leykam"


----------



## Babblaa (20. Februar 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Lasst das mit der Gabel doch einfach sein.


Warum? Ist ja nun kein enormes Risikovorhaben?!



MCSanAndreas92 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Lycan Edge Wiper nehmen ich Mal zurück
> Hier eine Antwort von MARC die solche verkauft haben.
> 
> "
> ...



Auch wenn ich mir jetzt nicht sofort welche bestellen würde, danke für die Info!


----------



## Lexuzz (26. April 2018)

Hi @MCSanAndreas92. Ich möchte mein Coppy gerne auch auf 1x11 umrüsten und wüsste gerne welches Kettenblatt du dafür genommen hast!?? Im Netz find ich leider überhaupt nichts darüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (26. April 2018)

ganz easy: https://absoluteblack.cc/oval-xt-m8000-96bcd-chainring.html
Schwarz 36z
Das tolle an diesem Kettenblkatt ist;
1. Keine abspringende Kette mehr! War vorher mit dem Originalen mini zÄhnen von Shimanso absoluter Horror.
2. Besserer Kraftverlauf. Bergauf oder allgemein bei beschleunigung wirst du merken das es weniger schubweise vorwärts geht sondern vielmehr fast in einen Fluss beschleunigt.

Von mir defenitive Kaufempfehlung zu einen Absolute Black kettenblatt.
Schreib die Jungs ruhig über den Chat an, sind freundlich und helfen schnell weiter das Richtige zu finden =)

Schönen Tag Dir noch =)
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Lexuzz (26. April 2018)

MCSanAndreas92 schrieb:


> ganz easy: https://absoluteblack.cc/oval-xt-m8000-96bcd-chainring.html
> Schwarz 36z
> Das tolle an diesem Kettenblkatt ist;
> 1. Keine abspringende Kette mehr! War vorher mit dem Originalen mini zÄhnen von Shimanso absoluter Horror.
> ...



Mega danke @MCSanAndreas92 für die schnelle Antwort!
Wie ist es im punkto Übersetzung? Ich fahre ein YT Jeffsy mit 1x11 9-42 und ein 30er oval Kettenblatt.
Kommt das 36 ähnlich hin?
Und ist es plug&play oder benötige ich noch andere Dinge?


----------



## Basti138 (26. April 2018)

Keine Ursache


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (26. April 2018)

Lexuzz schrieb:


> Mega danke @MCSanAndreas92 für die schnelle Antwort!
> Wie ist es im punkto Übersetzung? Ich fahre ein YT Jeffsy mit 1x11 9-42 und ein 30er oval Kettenblatt.
> Kommt das 36 ähnlich hin?
> Und ist es plug&play oder benötige ich noch andere Dinge?



Also das mit der Übersetzung kannst du dir hier ausrechnen: https://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelrechner
An sich ist das was ich fahre 42-11 auf 36z eher für Lange strecken und schnelle fahrten. Wie du jetzt fährst weis ich nicht aber ich frage mich welche kasette du hast wenn du sagst "9"-42 ich kenne BMX Naben mit 9z und Sram Eagle mit 10z minimal.

Anbau ist total easy, altes runter neues drauf und 1 woche eingewöhnungszeit in der nächsten woche habe ich es schon gar nicht mehr gemerkt. Und schrauben nimmst du einfach die Alten.


----------



## Lexuzz (26. April 2018)

MCSanAndreas92 schrieb:


> Also das mit der Übersetzung kannst du dir hier ausrechnen: https://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelrechner
> An sich ist das was ich fahre 42-11 auf 36z eher für Lange strecken und schnelle fahrten. Wie du jetzt fährst weis ich nicht aber ich frage mich welche kasette du hast wenn du sagst "9"-42 ich kenne BMX Naben mit 9z und Sram Eagle mit 10z minimal.
> 
> Anbau ist total easy, altes runter neues drauf und 1 woche eingewöhnungszeit in der nächsten woche habe ich es schon gar nicht mehr gemerkt. Und schrauben nimmst du einfach die Alten.


Sorry meinte 10-42 
Ja cool dann werde ich das direkt mal testen und bin mal echt gespannt


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (26. April 2018)

die Kassette ist bei mir auch geplant =)
Welche Kette nutzt du dazu?


----------



## Lexuzz (26. April 2018)

MCSanAndreas92 schrieb:


> die Kassette ist bei mir auch geplant =)
> Welche Kette nutzt du dazu?



Achso du meinst die Kassette am Copperhead? Das auf dem Screenshot war zum Vergleich von meinem YT Jeffsy 
Kann dir gar nicht genau sagen was das Copperhead für ne Kassette hat. Es handelt sich um das 2016er Modell mit 2x11
Als Kette hab ich an dem Coppy immer noch die erste und bin gut 2000km schon damit geritten 

Noch ne andere Frage.. Wenn ich das Tretlager erneuern will, was würde mich das kosten und welches ist das richtige? Danke vielmals für deine Hilfe


----------



## schoeppi (27. April 2018)

MCSanAndreas92 schrieb:


> ich kenne BMX Naben mit 9z und Sram Eagle mit 10z minimal.



Es gibt 11-fach Kassetten mit 9-44, 9-46 und für Eagle 9-46 und 9-48.

Aber das nur so am Rande.
Für ne SRAM Kassette brauchst du aber einen XD-Freilauf, das ist dir bewusst?


----------



## Lexuzz (27. April 2018)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Es gibt 11-fach Kassetten mit 9-44, 9-46 und für Eagle 9-46 und 9-48.
> 
> Aber das nur so am Rande.
> Für ne SRAM Kassette brauchst du aber einen XD-Freilauf, das ist dir bewusst?



Hat die Eagle nicht sogar 10-50? Denke schon...
Ist ja nebensächlich.. Ich möchte ja auch nur an meinem CH3 das Kettenblatt tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (27. April 2018)

Also @Lexuzz ich meinte schon welche Kette du auf der SRAM Kassette fährst.
Zum Tretlager kann ich sagen was es in unserer Firma kostet: 40€ Lager und 40€ wechseln.
Pressfit Lager wie dieses hier https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-xtr-press-fit-innenlager-sm-bb94-41a-209862

Und @ schoepi mir ist bewusst das ich den XD Freilaufkörper brauche. Hab aber glücklicherweise eine Dt-swiss Nabe, von daher weniger problematisch.
Ich find nur eine 9-42 von e-thirteen.


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (27. April 2018)

Lexuzz schrieb:


> Hat die Eagle nicht sogar 10-50? Denke schon...
> Ist ja nebensächlich.. Ich möchte ja auch nur an meinem CH3 das Kettenblatt tauschen


10-50 ist Eagle aber das wiederum ist 12x


----------



## schoeppi (27. April 2018)

Die Sram Kassetten haben 10-50, das stimmt.
Es gibt aber auch noch andere 12-fach Kassetten, sogar für Shimano Freiläufe.


----------



## Lexuzz (13. Juni 2018)

Hat schon jemand versucht auf 1x11 mit nem ovalen Kettenblatt umrüsten und eine KETTENFÜHRUNG zu montieren? 

Habe auf 1x11 und nem 32er oval Kettenblatt von Absolut Black umgebaut aber es fällt immer wieder die Kette runter. Ultra nervig wenns auf Trails geht!!!
 Frag mich jetzt wie ich dort eine Kettenführung montieren kann bzw ob es überhaupt was gibt oder ob man sich selbst was bauen muss...

Thx für eure Antworten


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (13. Juni 2018)

Also wenn du nach "absolute black kettenführung" suchst bekommst du gleich passende Führungen vorgeschlagen. Ich glaub der mount nennt sich e-mount.
Da ich selbst im Flachland unterwegs bin, springt mir die Kette nie ab. Jedoch als ich noch das Originale Shimano Kettenblatt gefahren habe, hat sich sogar die Führung verabschiedet.


----------



## iMattmax (17. September 2018)

Hat jemand auf 2-fach Schaltung umgebaut?
Gibt's die Rahmen irgendwo zu kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tossi2805 (7. Dezember 2018)

Hallo, möchte meine Lytro Federgabel waren.
Muss man bei der Lytro Federgabel eigentlich auch die Dämpfereinheit warten bzw. auch die Luftfedereinheit öffnen und neu schmieren?
Oder reicht das reinigen und neu schmieren des Castings und der Abstreifringe in der Regel aus?


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (7. Dezember 2018)

iMattmax schrieb:


> Hat jemand auf 2-fach Schaltung umgebaut?
> Gibt's die Rahmen irgendwo zu kaufen?


Ne gibt es nicht einzel =(


tossi2805 schrieb:


> Hallo, möchte meine Lytro Federgabel waren.
> Muss man bei der Lytro Federgabel eigentlich auch die Dämpfereinheit warten bzw. auch die Luftfedereinheit öffnen und neu schmieren?
> Oder reicht das reinigen und neu schmieren des Castings und der Abstreifringe in der Regel aus?


Was Du da machen willst ist eine kleine Wartung. Und ja es würde ausreichen zur pflege.
Du kannst das Standrohr zu lassen wo das Öl drinnen ist.
AN deiner stelle würd ich gleich noch neue Simme Ringe von Racing Bros verbauen:
https://www.mrc-trading.de/Nach-Mar...on-Abstreiferset-32mm-FOX-32-ohne-Flange.html
Öl ist 5WT

Viel Spass noch beim Fahren und bauen =)


----------



## Basti138 (7. Dezember 2018)

Wie ist die Gabel aufgebaut?
Geschlossene Dämpfereinheit (kein offenes Ölbad) nehme ich an?
Standrohre wie geschmiert Fett, oder Öl? Fett wahrscheinlich?

Das Wichtigste ist, dass du den bereich unter den Simmerringen putzt und die Simmerringe selber und das ganze neu schmierst.

In der Luftkammer ist eigentlich immer ein Fluid, das langfristg dichtet, so dass hier kein Handlungsbedarf besteht.
=> Solange die tut, was du willst, würde ich die in Ruhe lassen.
Wenns ne geschlossene Dämpferkartusche ist, gilt hier das Selbe.


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (7. Dezember 2018)

Offenes Ölbad also keine Kartusche.


Basti138 schrieb:


> => Solange die tut, was du willst, würde ich die in Ruhe lassen.


Lol daran hab ich mich noch nie gehalten =P


----------



## tossi2805 (7. Dezember 2018)

Super, vielen Dank für Eure schnelle Antwort, dann werde ich morgen bei dem blöden Wetter da draußen mal ein wenig schrauben. ..


----------



## tossi2805 (7. Dezember 2018)

hätte eigentlich auch erwartet, dass bei der Lytro eine Kartusche verbaut ist, weil das ja eine umgelabelte Suntour Axon sein soll und die hat lt. Website eine Kartusche... aber da lass ich erstmal die Finger davon.


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (7. Dezember 2018)

Ich kann sie ja mal Zerlegen und Eine Bildfolge Posten.


----------



## Basti138 (7. Dezember 2018)

Suntour hat eigentlich oft Kartusche und Standrohre nur Fett geschmiert.


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (7. Dezember 2018)

Ich fahr die eh nicht.


----------



## tossi2805 (7. Dezember 2018)

das wäre super, als ultimative Wartungsanleitung .-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (7. Dezember 2018)

Und was wenn er das Ding jetzt mit der Hackn auseinanderhaut? 

Bei der Suntour ist wirklich nichts dabei, das kriegste hin


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (7. Dezember 2018)

Hackn?


----------



## Basti138 (7. Dezember 2018)

Axt


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (7. Dezember 2018)

AAAHHH 

Ne ich glaub ich hab das passende Werkzeug hier.
Wasserpumpen Zange Yes
2kg Hammer Yes
Dorn Yes

=P


----------



## tossi2805 (8. Dezember 2018)

So, Casting ist ab, alles sehr leicht. Fage mich nur wie ich das Casting innen reinigen soll. Man kommt da halt schlecht dran. Bei einer Gabel die mit Öl gefüllt ist, ist das kein Problem, da das Öl einfach rausläuft, aber das Fett alte bei der Suntour haftet natürlich schon fest. Gibt es irgendwo RiesenPfeifenreiniger????


----------



## --- (9. Dezember 2018)

tossi2805 schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo RiesenPfeifenreiniger????


Flaschenspülbürste.......


----------



## Basti138 (9. Dezember 2018)

Besenstiel, Küchenrolle und Klebeband


----------



## derduden (9. Dezember 2018)

Weiß hier jemand den Sattelstützendurchmesser am Copperhead?


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (9. Dezember 2018)

Kann differieren.
Mußt entweder messen, oder, wenn eine passende vorhanden ist, ablesen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derduden (9. Dezember 2018)

Geht um das Bike von einem Freund, Modell 2015. Die neue (versenkbare) Sattelstütze soll ein Geschenk werden.
Kann es also nicht ablesen, messen.


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (30. Dezember 2018)

31,6mm 

Du brauchst unbedingt einen Messchieber, auch im alltäglichen Gebrauch kann er gut zu gebrauchen sein.


----------



## MCSanAndreas92 (7. Juni 2020)

So es gab ja laaange nichts mehr von mir zu hören....
Aber ich bin zurück =)
Neues tuning Teil wenn man so sagen darf  Der Rahmenselbst.
Er Wurde getauscht gegen ein 3RS Rahmen der statt 46cm nur noch 41cm groß ist, dafür aber 29" Laufräder aufnehmen kann.


----------

